# REO - The Basics



## Andre

So, as promised, let me give all those that might be interested a list you need to consider when buying a Reo Grand and Reomizer2. Do know that you run the real risk of never wanting and having to buy another vaping device. Web site: www.reosmods.com. Payment via credit card. Shipping @ $48.00 - fast, insured, to be signed for shipping. Do not use the cheaper shipping options - experience has shown it is totally unreliable.
www.vapourmountain.co.za also now stock Reos locally, at reasonable prices.

*The must haves:*
Reo Grand (in your choice of colour or colour combination):
Standard Reo Grand @ $146.00
LP (Low Profile) Reo Grand @ $161.00. The catch cup is 3 mm lower than on the standard Grand. This widens your choice of atomizers that you can put on the Reo considerably. Now fitted with stainless steel, adjustable 510 connection. This is a much better buy than the Standard Reo Grand.
The Grand is not a big mod and is a nice hand fit. It takes a 6 ml juice bottle and a 18650 battery. If you prefer even smaller the Reo Mini is an option. It takes a 18500 battery and a 3 ml juice bottle. Price is the same as for the Grand.

Reomizer2:
For the standard Reo @ $43.00
For the LP (low profile) Reo @ $ 43.00 (So, same price but modded differently to fit.) Most of the the other atomizers you can get for cheaper locally. Popular ones are the Atomic and the Odin. www.vapeclub.co.za sells those and offers a free bottom feed modding service. The RM2 is very easy to build and has a ceramic deck - a must have atomizer to start off with.

IMR or INR 18650 batteries for the Grand and 18490 or 18500 batteries for the Mini. Button top or flat top. Not stocked by Reosmods.
Charger, not stocked by Reosmods. Most Reonauts use the Nitecore Intellicharger.

*The recommended:*
Reo repair kit @ $25.00 (you probably will never need it, but it is expensive to have to ship your Reo to the USA for repairs). It includes a spare hot spring. With the new stainless steel adjustable connection, a full repair kit not available for it and probably not necessary. In stead get a spare positive contact ($5) and a spare hot spring ($5) - repair kits for these now available at Reosmods for $16.00. For the different models of Reos there are different spares available on the Reosmods site.
Rba o rings (1.omm and 1.5mm x 10mm) at $0.25 each. These fit between the rba and the 510 connection to make 150 % sure no leaking occurs and helps one to align the rba. Get at least 4 (2 of each size) for they are small and black and loose easily.
Post screws for the rba at $1.00 for two. Get 2 extra, they are small and get lost in a flash.
You get 2 x 6ml (3ml for the Mini) bottles with your basic order. Get some extras for swapping juices even more easily. At least 6 extra is my recommendation, even more if you like to try many juices. One is $0.65.
The Reo door uses 4 little magnets to hold it in position. These do come loose sometimes. Also small, so can get lost if one of them comes loose. Good idea to order 2 extra @ $0.50 each.

Note that all mods on the site now have the beryllium copper gold plated firing mechanism and spring. This means you can go very low in resistance on you coils. These contacts must not be filed as it will damage the gold plating.

Another option is Super Light (SL) Reos which are lighter (and more expensive) than the standard Reos. To achieve this a pattern of slots are drilled into the body and door.

Each Reo is milled from a solid block of aluminium. This is a no nonsense, almost unbreakable mod, giving you all the benefits of dripping without the hassle of dripping.

Questions are more than welcome, none shall be trivial enough.

HD POV video walking you thru the major improvements to the 2015 REO grand that make it the most capable, durable, versatile and simple REO ever built. This mechanical mod is built to last a lifetime, handling the rigorous demands of the educated sub ohm vaper running today's hottest 22mm RDA's yet simple enough for the noob running higher resistance setups to get a world class vape right out of the box.


How strong is the Reo:





And here are some coil building videos for your Reo. The first one is the easiest way, the others are micro coil - little bit more involved. The LP Reo can take many more atomizers. Check out the threads here in Reoville, e.g. The Odin Thread, The Atomic Thread, etc.






The rebuild part of this video does not apply to Reos with the new SS adjustable 510 connections.


REO GRAND REBUILD - HD POV & COUNTING THE TURNS FOR FOOLPROOF NIPPLE TIGHTNESS - This video does not apply to Reos with the new SS adjustable 510 connectors.

How to avoid shorting your Reo and what to do if you do:


These videos are applicable to Reos with the new SS adjustable 510 connections.



Woodvil 2015 maintenance


2016 P 67 Reo Grand maintenance

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Riaz

thank you for this @Matthee 

let the saving begin 

(so all in all, the total comes to roughly $280.00- with all accessories listed above)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Super post!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Excellent post @Matthee !

Perhaps I would like to add just a few notes for those considering the *Mini *versus the *Grand*

Bottom line - if you are only buying one, I would suggest you go for the Grand.
- you get double the juice capacity (6ml vs 3ml)
- you get more than double the battery life (18650 vs 18490 batt)
- the Grand is not much bigger (ex atomiser normal profile its 93mm tall vs the Mini 79mm. Width is 44mm vs 38mm for the Mini, they are both the same depth - about 24mm)

However, if you want it for portability, let me say that the Mini, although not much smaller, just fits better in small bags and in pockets. I also love the feel of the Mini in my hand. Bit of a personal thing. 

But considering the above, I would have to say if in doubt and its your first REO, go for the Grand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cat

Does it have to be a drip atomiser? 
Does the bottle tube have a fitting that screws onto the bottom of the atomiser/clearomiser/whatever? 
Why do the magnets come loose? Right epoxy, they would never come off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Cat said:


> Does it have to be a drip atomiser?
> Does the bottle tube have a fitting that screws onto the bottom of the atomiser/clearomiser/whatever?
> Why do the magnets come loose? Right epoxy, they would never come off.



Have to be a bottom feed RDA or standard RDA (if you are willing/capable to drill holes or grind slots). You can also use any RBA, but that will defeat the design objective.

No the tube fits inside the REO to the 510 centre pin to enable juice to flow into the RDA from the bottom when you squonk (press bottle).

Some users drop the sliding doors on hard surfaces and that seems to be the cause of magnets falling/popping out. I agree, if epoxy'd it should never pop out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Ok, let's try get some science behind this. Some one in another thread asked why the Reo is so fantastic. I can't answer as I don't own one. Answers like: " throat hit and flavour are just awesome" aren't good enough. 

The facts: 

It's a mech mod.
It uses its own atomiser. 
You tickle her to squirt juice.

The unknown:

What makes it awesome?

The mod itself surely can't have a bearing on the awesomeness. Unless aesthetics can change flavour etc. The only conclusion I can come up with is the reomiser. 

Obviously your coil you build will influence th and flv. But is it the shallow deck and shape of the atty that makes it that much better? Why can't this be achieved with another dripper?

Sorry for the long post and I hope someone can clear this up or add to it. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Ok, let's try get some science behind this. Some one in another thread asked why the Reo is so fantastic. I can't answer as I don't own one. Answers like: " throat hit and flavour are just awesome" aren't good enough.
> 
> The facts:
> 
> It's a mech mod.
> It uses its own atomiser.
> You tickle her to squirt juice.
> 
> The unknown:
> 
> What makes it awesome?
> 
> The mod itself surely can't have a bearing on the awesomeness. Unless aesthetics can change flavour etc. The only conclusion I can come up with is the reomiser.
> 
> Obviously your coil you build will influence th and flv. But is it the shallow deck and shape of the atty that makes it that much better? Why can't this be achieved with another dripper?
> 
> Sorry for the long post and I hope someone can clear this up or add to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No, it is not the Reomizer. I have a Cyclone on the Reo, just as good as the Reomizer. There are so many factors that make the Reo awesome. I shall list what comes to mind, other Reonauts can add.

It gives you a dripper experience without the hassle of dripping. Fresh juice on your wick all the time.
It is a very simple, but very convenient mod.
The Grand takes a full 6 ml of juice, available on tap. 
Easy to maintain.
Almost unbreakable - milled from a solid block of aluminium.
Filling and switching juices compared to Kayfuns and the like is an absolute breeze.
Very flexible (resistance range, coil positioning, wicking material, etc.) to accomodate your sweet spot.
Easy to clean.
Hot spring for safety.
Gold plated contacts.
Those are just a few factors. Let us see what the other Reonauts come up with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Sorry @Matthee but none of those points explain how it produces great taste or throat hit. Nearly all those points are convenience related. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Sorry @Matthee but none of those points explain how it produces great taste or throat hit. Nearly all those points are convenience related.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The very first point - a dripper experience, which equates to the things you mention, not so?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> The very first point - a dripper experience, which equates to the things you mention, not so?



So then if I'm vaping on a simple igo-l and you on the rm2 with the exact same coil, wick, juice,air flow, fresh batteries etc. We are tasting the same? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> So then if I'm vaping on a simple igo-l and you on the rm2 with the exact same coil, wick, juice,air flow, fresh batteries etc. We are tasting the same?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Of course not, but both will be a dripper experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> Of course not, but both will be a dripper experience.



Lol. That's not helping. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

crack2483 said:


> Ok, let's try get some science behind this. Some one in another thread asked why the Reo is so fantastic. I can't answer as I don't own one. Answers like: " throat hit and flavour are just awesome" aren't good enough.
> 
> The facts:
> 
> It's a mech mod.
> It uses its own atomiser.
> You tickle her to squirt juice.
> 
> The unknown:
> 
> What makes it awesome?
> 
> The mod itself surely can't have a bearing on the awesomeness. Unless aesthetics can change flavour etc. The only conclusion I can come up with is the reomiser.
> 
> Obviously your coil you build will influence th and flv. But is it the shallow deck and shape of the atty that makes it that much better? Why can't this be achieved with another dripper?
> 
> Sorry for the long post and I hope someone can clear this up or add to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Hi @crack2483 - I know where you are coming from since I was asking the same questions.

I think I may be able to help you to understand

My IGO-L dripper (a very basic dripper) has almost the exact same flavour and throat hit as the REO/RM2
Naturally, the reason is because they are very similar.
They are both drippers.

I have set up my IGO-L against the REO/RM2 with 5Pawns Bowdens Mate and the flavour and throat hit are virtually identical. (after some tinkering and tuning with the coil resistances)

That IGO-L experience I have had is the best vape I had (flavour and throat hit wise) until I got the REO. The REO is now equal to that.

Only thing is that the REO sits permanently on my desk or in my man bag and I can take a vape whenever I want with just a quick squonk instead of dripping. So there is nothing special from the vape itself - just that its as good as a well set up dripper but with the convenience of an onboard tank.

To me the REO is therefore a winner - its like a permanent dripper.

It also has several other benefits to it as well

Hope that helps

EDIT - when I said "there is nothing special from the vape itself" i should have said "nothing special over and above a very well set up top class dripper"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

REOnot: People who have no REOs, desire no REOs
REOnaught: People who desire REOs yet have no REOs
REOnaut: People who have REOs
REOnuts-people who have 30 REOs!!!

"
[?]Scottyzedinosaur 2 points 10 days ago

I don't know, it's been that way in my experience. I used to have a ton of mods, I've since sold most of them because of the Reo. I have two mods now- a cloud setup (Copper Caravela with Atomic) and a daily setup. (Reo)


permalink
parent
[?]davelogGrand / Mini 2.0 1 point 8 days ago

Ditto. I have a smallish pile of mods and gear that aren't REOs, but they're just for the hobbyist aspect of vaping. My REOs are what gets used for the business end of vaping, keeping me in a near-constant state of nicotine bliss. 99 percent of the actual time I'm vaping, it's on a REO. For me, yes. The end-all be-all.

I could happily do without the rest, not so without a REO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Yes. Now we getting somewhere lol. Ok so ( and maybe we need some more reonaughts opinions) it is 90% convenience awesome and a mystery 10% other factor influence? 

I'm only asking this because I'm tired of leaking tanks and have been dripping adv for almost two weeks now. I don't find the dripping too inconvenient. It's pretty quick to pop the top and top up. For me anyway. I find it a little ludicrous to drop (a total of) 3k on one device. Sorry Reonaughts if it sounds like trying to find fault with your ladies. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Thanks @Silver and @Alex - I was having difficulty cracking this nut. Hope it is clearer now @crack2483? Thanks heavens I am not a teacher, my skills at explaining clearly sucks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jimbo

I agree with @Silver. I don't think that the Reo is a better Vape than on a dripper with the same coil, coil position, same wick etc.
Only have experience with Reo for a day now, but I think the most important thing about the Reo is the convenience.
I had numerous Bad Vape days with bottom coil atomizers (Evod, Protanks,) as well as Kayfun & Taifun.
Leaking, Juice in the mouth, gurgling, etc. 
This is not that I didn't still enjoy Vaping but there were every now and then some kind of niggle.
Today was the first day that I was able to Vape without any ISSUES, all day long, and that was with the Reo.
To me this is what makes the Reo special.
Good quality Vape without any niggles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

@crack2483 just my 2c: I compared the RM2 on the Reo and the RM2 (blocked drain hole) on a mech. The immediate difference was after a couple of drip shots on the mech. On the mech the juice don't drain as on the Reo and definitely gives further vaping a "cooked juice" flavour which I don't get on the Reo (and the same would apply on other bottom fed mechs), but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

crack2483 said:


> Yes. Now we getting somewhere lol. Ok so ( and maybe we need some more reonaughts opinions) it is 90% convenience awesome and a mystery 10% other factor influence?
> 
> I'm only asking this because I'm tired of leaking tanks and have been dripping adv for almost two weeks now. I don't find the dripping too inconvenient. It's pretty quick to pop the top and top up. For me anyway. I find it a little ludicrous to drop (a total of) 3k on one device. Sorry Reonaughts if it sounds like trying to find fault with your ladies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Perhaps I can help you here, sure it's alot of money to spend when you can get a nemi and a KFL clone for a third of the price. That was my initial reaction based on seeing a few REO vids etc. But do remember it's an original device, and in that context is not expensive. How much does an original Nemi, Kayfun, or whatever go for?

I think that if you're looking for a device that will last possibly for you lifetime. It's cheap as chips.

Since I collected my reo, I have hardly touched any of my other mods, I don't have any issues with leaking tanks, vacuum leaks going in and out of a hot car with the tanks, messy drippers, the list goes on. Not to mention the flavour from the Reomizer is awesome.

I haven't tried the IGO-L, and if it's as good as the RM2 I'll def be getting one. All I can say is this, once you have a reo and use it for awhile, it's really hard to go back to anything else. IMHO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> @crack2483 just my 2c: I compared the RM2 on the Reo and the RM2 (blocked drain hole) on a mech. The immediate difference was after a couple of drip shots on the mech. On the mech the juice don't drain as on the Reo and definitely gives further vaping a "cooked juice" flavour which I don't get on the Reo (and the same would apply on other bottom fed mechs), but thats just my opinion.



I was also thinking along the same lines, but not having a device to compare I couldn't be sure, I guess that's why the reo boffs advise using a very short wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

@crack2483 here I tried to give my utmost objective views on a Reo: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/personal-opinion.2382/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I like @Silver's explanation... I can't really speak for drippers because I never really tried them much because I thought it was a painful way of vaping but he makes sense... I also like @johan's juice cooking with no drainage hole explanation as well.

But one thing I do know is all my commercial tanks like my much loved Nautilus's and mPT3's are all sparkling clean in my little desk tidy goodie... the Aerotank Mega has juice in it because I'm testing it... and my Russian 91% is full and ready as a back up that I took with on my trip to CT...

Kiera the Woodvil 18490 has pure Menthol Ice in it.
Erica the Grand has Menthol Ice with Coconut and is the work horse
And Amanda the LP Sub Ohm Grand has pure Menthol Ice in with a ,67 Ohm coil for blasting my face off when I need it!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rex_Bael

As a current Reo*naught *that has been battling with the same questions, here is my reasoning behind finally admitting that I do want, nay, need a Reo.

I love my Russian and Kayfun to bits, but they are a PITA if you get the wick wrong and you are sitting there with a tank full of juice you have to work around to fix the wick. Switching flavours takes a bit of work. Small annoyances, but justifiable considering how satisfying the vape is.

Next in line is a decent RDA. There is absolutely no question that a dripper provides a heck of a vape once it's dialed in. Dripping and driving isn't a good idea. Carrying a juice bottle with you isn't too bad. Switching flavours and changing wicks is a breeze. Once again, the issues are annoying, but not insurmountable. 

Enter the Reo. A single, convenient package that provides the supremely satisfying vape and easy access of a dripper, but adds the convenience of a tank that can be swopped out on the fly. The best of both worlds.

Since this is an original mod and not a clone, the price is also relatively easy to justify. In comparison, a genuine Nemesis alone will cost the same or more than a Reo Grand plus RM2. As will a Sigelei 20W plus a genuine Russian.

*tl;dr* The allure of the Reo is not one single aspect, it's the package. It seems to be one of those rare items where the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts. 
??

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

Well said @Rex_Bael

Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

All this praise for a REO is great and all the comments have been really good - and well done @Rex_Bael on your comments above - spot on.

However, to be fair, one also has to look at the negatives too

There aren't many, but here are some that I think are worth commenting on.

1. Its a *mechanical*. Not the REO's fault, but that's what it is. So as the battery drains down, the vape gets a _bit _weaker. Not good if you want a more constant vape from start to end (I have noticed a slight drop off on my regulated mods too, mind you, but less so than on the mech). The upside of the mech is that with the correct battery, you can go very low ohms and generate huge power - not that you really want to, 0.8 ohms and about 20-25W is the max I have gone so far and I am happy. The other way of looking at it, something @Cape vaping supplies said to me a while ago is that if you put in a new batt in the morning, then by evening time its a softer vape which can work for those who want a milder vape in the evenings.... So its not a major flaw, just something one needs to work with. Of course, an extra battery sorts this out in a second, given how easy it is to change batteries in a REO. 

2. *Changing flavours* is so easy - but if the flavours are VERY different, there is a bit more hassle to get the drops in the feeder tube out. It's not just a matter of swapping the bottle. You have to blow through the mouthpiece closing the airhole. But there is still a bit of the old flavour there for a bit. Otherwise you need to flush it with water or vodka (I havent done that yet). I suppose this is a bit harsh to call it a negative since its still easier than cleaning a commercial tank and way easier in my opinion than thoroughly cleaning a Kayfun.

3. There is the issue of *squonking*. This can be seen as both a positive and a negative. It's positive because this is what enables the REO to give you a dripper quality vape with the convenience of a tank. But its still nowhere near as convenient as picking up a tank and vaping without having to squonk. I can do it now quite easily and it isn.t a big pain, only sometimes I feel I pick it up and just want to vape immediately, then remember I have to squonk. It's an easy price to pay in my view for the dripper vape quality but I am just mentioning it. If you are the type that sits at your computer and wants to just pick up and vape without pressing anything before hand, then you may find this a bit of a hassle.

Not saying the above three things make the REO a bad device. I am loving my REOs. Best vaping devices I have bought so far, by a long way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

I'm counting on the Rhino to sort out number one. 

Toyota recently showed off some self-cleaning paint, I'm sure the concepts can be transferred to a self cleaning Reo 

Now we just need to train some monkeys for the squonking issue... or a nano-swarm... and then the world!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol

Love it

We need an *auto-feeding Rhino with self cleaning tubes*


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Lol
> 
> Love it
> 
> We need an *auto-feeding Rhino with self cleaning tubes*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

My sentiments really echo this comment I just found on ECF..

"Funny thing is when I first saw the Reo, I had a very similar reaction along with the "Hmmm, that's an odd-looking, perhaps even ugly mod... And my! Not cheap either!" 

Like many here my journey in the world of vaping has been: Cigalikes; eGo with various cartotanks; exploring the world of e-juice; discovering boutique juice vendors; dripping; rebuildable drippers; a big jump to a Provari with a nice Genesis tank and a love of rebuilding in general; yet more toppers; DIY juices... 

Now, I'd liked dripping the first time I tried it, but it was kinda a pain in the ass (giving a bottle a gentle squeeze every now and then really isn't, for the record), but it was doing DIY juices that really brought dripping back to the forefront. I was, after all, testing lots of my mixes and dripping is the way to do this. And I discovered that *I really liked dripping!* The flavor, the rich vapor... but still a pain in the ass. This was when I started to reconsider the Reo.



Dripping without the pain of dripping? You've got my attention.
Rebuildable you say? You've really got my attention.
A mechanical mod? I've always understood the appeal of mechanicals, but the safety aspect always bothered me. Many don't have adequate venting so you have a potential pipebomb in your hand. Hmmm, that Reo has a great big hole in it, that battery can vent its ass off and I'm not worrying about shrapnel. You've got my attention.
Oh ....! You can wash it in the sink? You've got my attention.
Milled out of a solid block of Aluminum? Pretty much indestructable? Okay, you've really, really got my attention.
An amazing vape? I kept reading testimony after testimony from people on this forum I trusted about the quality of the vape. (Granted, dripping.) You've got my attention.
Pretty much leak proof? Travel friendly? Okay, let's talk.


I didn't start out liking the Reo. But as I learned more about vaping and learned what was disruptive and irritating about vaping (at least for me) the more I came to *understand* the Reo and its design."

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Oh, I forgot one more thing

A rocker button that moves the coil up and down so you can adjust throat hit/flavour on the fly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy

Alex said:


> Perhaps I can help you here, sure it's alot of money to spend when you can get a nemi and a KFL clone for a third of the price. That was my initial reaction based on seeing a few REO vids etc. But do remember it's an original device, and in that context is not expensive. How much does an original Nemi, Kayfun, or whatever go for?
> 
> I think that if you're looking for a device that will last possibly for you lifetime. It's cheap as chips.
> 
> Since I collected my reo, I have hardly touched any of my other mods, I don't have any issues with leaking tanks, vacuum leaks going in and out of a hot car with the tanks, messy drippers, the list goes on. Not to mention the flavour from the Reomizer is awesome.
> 
> I haven't tried the IGO-L, and if it's as good as the RM2 I'll def be getting one. All I can say is this, once you have a reo and use it for awhile, it's really hard to go back to anything else. IMHO.



I agree to an extent but not about flavour. Kayfun is miles ahead in terms of flavour compared to the RM2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

eviltoy said:


> I agree to an extent but not about flavour. Kayfun is miles ahead in terms of flavour compared to the RM2



Totally agree.


----------



## Alex

eviltoy said:


> I agree to an extent but not about flavour. Kayfun is miles ahead in terms of flavour compared to the RM2



I disagree, I have two KFL's here and a Russian 91%, also owned a full KF 3.1. They are all clones and work very well. But the flavour is no way better than the RM2, not for me anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Thanks @Silver and @Alex - I was having difficulty cracking this nut. Hope it is clearer now @crack2483? Thanks heavens I am not a teacher, my skills at explaining clearly sucks.



@Matthee, for the record, your explaining skills do not suck at all
Actually the opposite in my view, as i and many others have experienced over many months!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

@crack2483 

i am nowhere near experienced enough with the REO to give you good solid advise or evidence, but....
all my comercial tanks: Nautilu, Aero, Aero MEGA, PT3, mPT3, iClear 16b have been cleaned and are now ornaments in my pretty vape stand.
My MVP, wooden spinner, Itaste VV, all of them are just standing in my stand.

i have considered starting a for sale thread to sell all of it, but i think i may want to keep it, for the hobby part of it.

i was on the list for the russian 91% coming in, i have since removed myself from that, as i know i will never use it. i wanted a HANNA MOD clone, i have changed my mind, as it will be pointless.

with all my tanks eventually they gurgle a bit and i need to take out the coil, clear the base of any juice that seeped through to the bottom, them clean out the air chimney's ect...set it all back and then i can vape - im sure you have had this on some of your tanks - no matter what tank - it will do this from time to time.

the REO, i got yesterday, has not even hinted to me at gurgling.. i am already used to when to squonk, its easy. i though it would be a pain and i really though nah im not gona like the REO, but alas - its the best thing since yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

PeterHarris said:


> @crack2483
> 
> ...- its the best thing since yesterday



rofl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Alex said:


> I disagree, I have two KFL's here and a Russian 91%, also owned a full KF 3.1. They are all clones and work very well. But the flavour is no way better than the RM2, not for me anyway.



One should never compare clones to originals of another product thats not a fair comparison

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> One should never compare clones to originals of another product thats not a fair comparison


So we are to assume you have an original Kayfun?


----------



## Alex

eviltoy said:


> One should never compare clones to originals of another product thats not a fair comparison



Don't take my word for it, google it
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ayfun-they-use-different-pv-input-wanted.html


----------



## eviltoy

Matthee said:


> So we are to assume you have an original Kayfun?



But ofcourse. And will be getting a russian soon.


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> But ofcourse. And will be getting a russian soon.


Man, with your Reo you have some great hardware then - awesome.


----------



## eviltoy

Matthee said:


> Man, with your Reo you have some great hardware then - awesome.



I have very few things but I keep what suits my needs the best. I think the only clone I have left is a nemesis.


----------



## PeterHarris



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy

PeterHarris said:


>



LOL except bad juice and burnt cotton

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

Rex_Bael said:


> As a current Reo*naught *that has been battling with the same questions, here is my reasoning behind finally admitting that I do want, nay, need a Reo.
> 
> I love my Russian and Kayfun to bits, but they are a PITA if you get the wick wrong and you are sitting there with a tank full of juice you have to work around to fix the wick. Switching flavours takes a bit of work. Small annoyances, but justifiable considering how satisfying the vape is.
> 
> Next in line is a decent RDA. There is absolutely no question that a dripper provides a heck of a vape once it's dialed in. Dripping and driving isn't a good idea. Carrying a juice bottle with you isn't too bad. Switching flavours and changing wicks is a breeze. Once again, the issues are annoying, but not insurmountable.
> 
> Enter the Reo. A single, convenient package that provides the supremely satisfying vape and easy access of a dripper, but adds the convenience of a tank that can be swopped out on the fly. The best of both worlds.
> 
> Since this is an original mod and not a clone, the price is also relatively easy to justify. In comparison, a genuine Nemesis alone will cost the same or more than a Reo Grand plus RM2. As will a Sigelei 20W plus a genuine Russian.
> 
> *tl;dr* The allure of the Reo is not one single aspect, it's the package. It seems to be one of those rare items where the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts.
> ??



To be quite frank. I dont think there is anything on the market to beat the convenience of a reo. its that one mod that just works every single time. I sat last night most probably for a hour or 2 to get the kayfun and russian build with ekowool working properly where as with a reo it would have been a 5min exercise. I like trying new things and having a reo and something else I will never really pay full attention to the new mods. I would most likely be back in reoville as soon as the budget allows it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

I have found that some juices taste better in tanks then in a reo heavenly tobacco and bobas is 2 of them which I always have on tap

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soonkia

One has to ask - For a mod that has such a raving fan base, why are there no clones. 

It just sounds like the most hassle free design, like as close to nirvana as possible - yet more intricate things get cloned. 

Maybe cloners are afraid of the lunatic fan base


----------



## Rob Fisher

soonkia said:


> One has to ask - For a mod that has such a raving fan base, why are there no clones.
> 
> It just sounds like the most hassle free design, like as close to nirvana as possible - yet more intricate things get cloned.
> 
> Maybe cloners are afraid of the lunatic fan base



There are maybe not clones but copies of the basic design yes... Red Sky Mods and Pdib Mods.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

How much does shipping work out to? For a reo that is. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Seems I am the only Reonaut who uses both KF and my Reo. These mods are my daily carry:

1. Reo is for complex juices, imported things, the real treats. Still carry as an all day, usually tobacco flavour, use it all day. Taking down about 2/3 of a bottle a day.
2. KF3.1 on 20 Sigelei - Fruit. Nicoticket/Berry blaze mostly
3. Nautilus on MVP - Creme Soda
4. Nautilus on SVD - Usually a dessert flavour for mindless puffing
5. Ego Mega & Aerotank - Menthol Ice (Pallet cleanser)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Seems I am the only Reonaut who uses both KF and my Reo.



I still have my Russian 91% and another one is on it's way.

My Goodies are REO's and Russians on Sigelei 20W's!

All the rest has been given away or sold or is used for testing juices which I have now pretty much given up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

When I first got the reo, I carried the nemi/kayfun and hammer/kayfun around for a few days as backups, but I have hardly used them much. In fact I have all the 18650 batteries sitting next to the charger unused atm. Weird huh.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> When I first got the reo, I carried the nemi/kayfun and hammer/kayfun around for a few days as backups, but I have hardly used them much. In fact I have all the 18650 batteries sitting next to the charger unused atm. Weird huh.



Not weird at all... I used to go out with a little box containing a Russian, Nautilus or two and even a few mPT3's along with a few batteries and mods.

Now I head out with Erica and Amanda and a little eFest bag with some spare batteries and a 30ml bottle of Menthol Ice! I haven't in fact used any of the contents of the eFest bag yet either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

What should I call my Reo? She is still nameless


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> What should I call my Reo? She is still nameless



Post a good quality pic here and I'll have a really good look at her and come up with a suggestion or two.


----------



## PeterHarris

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip I stand by my choice when I saw it in the What's in your hand thread!

Catherine for sure!


----------



## PeterHarris

Hmm I like it. She will hence forth be known as Catherine ....thx Rob

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> Hmm I like it. She will hence forth be known as Catherine ....thx Rob



Only a pleasure! Glad to be part of the naming party! Jet black hair and beautiful! It so fits!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> How much does shipping work out to? For a reo that is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That is $48.00 choosing the secure and fast option. The other option is cheaper, but that takes ages and is not as secure. Check out the first post for all costs. Shout if you have any further queries. If you are prepared to do a group buy, there are always other Reonauts needing something and you might even find one or two eyeing a Reo. That could help with the shipping costs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> That is $48.00 choosing the secure and fast option. The other option is cheaper, but that takes ages and is not as secure. Check out the first post for all costs. Shout if you have any further queries. If you are prepared to do a group buy, there are always other Reonauts needing something and you might even find one or two eyeing a Reo. That could help with the shipping costs.



Thanks @Matthee

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> How much does shipping work out to? For a reo that is.



Sorry @crack2483 I missed your post here... shipping is $48.

Edit... I see my Guru beat me to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @crack2483 I missed your post here... shipping is $48.



That's ok. I'll survive. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Noob question. I was browsing reosmods.com and under rebuildable atomiser and supplies I see there is a reomiser 2.0 and a low profile reomiser.

Is there a difference between the two? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Noob question. I was browsing reosmods.com and under rebuildable atomiser and supplies I see there is a reomiser 2.0 and a low profile reomiser.
> 
> Is there a difference between the two?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes, the low profile reomizer fits onto the low profile (LP) Reos, the reomizer fits onto the standard Reos. I recommend getting the LP Reo with LP Reomizer - it widens your choice of atomizers considerable going forward. See first post in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Yes, the low profile reomizer fits onto the low profile (LP) Reos, the reomizer fits onto the standard Reos. I recommend getting the LP Reo with LP Reomizer - it widens your choice of atomizers considerable going forward. See first post in this thread.



Ok cool thanks Andre. 

I wasn't sure. I thought that the lp one might be a dated reomiser as it didn't have 2.0 next to it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Ok cool thanks Andre.
> 
> I wasn't sure. I thought that the lp one might be a dated reomiser as it didn't have 2.0 next to it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Oh, I see now. No, it is the same atomizer - just modded differently. He should actually be consistent on the web site, either 2.0 or nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Oh, I see now. No, it is the same atomizer - just modded differently. He should actually be consistent on the web site, either 2.0 or nothing.



Agreed 

Or else it makes noobs like me super confused.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Alex said:


> REOnot: People who have no REOs, desire no REOs
> REOnaught: People who desire REOs yet have no REOs
> REOnaut: People who have REOs
> REOnuts-people who have 30 REOs!!!


Brilliant analogy!!!


----------



## Yiannaki

Dear reo veterans

So reo day is around the corner and I'll need to stock up on some goodies for its arrival.
I know I need the following:
1. Ohm meter
2. 18650 batteries
3. 28g kanthal (good for starting out coil building) but which one do I go for? Does it matter?
4. A wick. I know there are a ton of different things I can use. But what would be the best option for a coil building virigin like me? 

Looking forward to hearing from you guys


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> Dear reo veterans
> 
> So reo day is around the corner and I'll need to stock up on some goodies for its arrival.
> I know I need the following:
> 1. Ohm meter
> 2. 18650 batteries
> 3. 28g kanthal (good for starting out coil building) but which one do I go for? Does it matter?
> 4. A wick. I know there are a ton of different things I can use. But what would be the best option for a coil building virigin like me?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you guys


1. Vapemob's got some.
2. Efest 3100 from Vapeclub
3. Any 28g will do. Skyblue are the cheapest.
4. Go with cotton for now. I have a ton. Let me know if you don't get some organic at Dischem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> 1. Vapemob's got some.
> 2. Efest 3100 from Vapeclub
> 3. Any 28g will do. Skyblue are the cheapest.
> 4. Go with cotton for now. I have a ton. Let me know if you don't get some organic at Dischem.



Thanks for the lighting fast and helpful response man 

I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

28g kanthal (good for starting out coil building) but which one do I go for? Does it matter?

Do yourself a favour and get this one from Sub Ohm... beautifully packaged and the wire will be in perfect condition as you use it rather than either put in a packet or wound around a small bobbin.




And then make sure you get a sharp pair of scissors to cut your wicks and you need a decent pair of tweezers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> 28g kanthal (good for starting out coil building) but which one do I go for? Does it matter?
> 
> Do yourself a favour and get this one from Sub Ohm... beautifully packaged and the wire will be in perfect condition as you use it rather than either put in a packet or wound around a small bobbin.
> 
> View attachment 7920
> 
> 
> And then make sure you get a sharp pair of scissors to cut your wicks and you need a decent pair of tweezers.
> 
> View attachment 7921


Thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wishing you all the best for your incoming REO @Yiannaki 
So exciting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Wishing you all the best for your incoming REO @Yiannaki
> So exciting!


Thanks mate 

I'm excited and nervous 

This coil building looks super intimidating when seeing the pics that you reo guru's post.

One thing is for sure, I'm ready for some throat hit and killer flavour


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> This coil building looks super intimidating when seeing the pics that you reo guru's post.


 
I promise you it's a walk in the park John! It was dauting until I tried it... then it took me a while to find my sweet spot and was helped big time when @Silver and @Andre told me to lower my coil close to the deck and right on the edge...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> I promise you it's a walk in the park John! It was dauting until I tried it... then it took me a while to find my sweet spot and was helped big time when @Silver and @Andre told me to lower my coil close to the deck and right on the edge...


Noted 

Got to start somewhere I guess!

Thanks for the words of encouragement 

I guess the next big dilemma will be naming her


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I'm excited and nervous
> 
> This coil building looks super intimidating when seeing the pics that you reo guru's post.
> 
> One thing is for sure, I'm ready for some throat hit and killer flavour


 
You're welcome to meet up anytime if you ever get stuck. I'll just need to organise a visa for you, if you ever come out to Benoni

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> I guess the next big dilemma will be naming her


 
That should be easy as soon as we see her in real life we will know!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> You're welcome to meet up anytime if you ever get stuck. I'll just need to organise a visa for you, if you ever come out to Benoni


I'm in Bedfordview so it's not too far  might just take you up on that offer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> That should be easy as soon as we see her in real life we will know!


Indeed! I might even task you with the responsibility of naming her seeing as you'll see her first

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Yiannaki , don't worry, building the coils is not so hard at all. It's discovering what setup you like that is a bit more challenging. But that is part of the fun. By the way, the RM2 is an easy thing to build on.

And if someone like @Alex shows you - it will be so easy you will say, 'was that all it was?'

And there's the Reonauts on this forum to help you if you get stuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki , don't worry, building the coils is not so hard at all. It's discovering what setup you like that is a bit more challenging. But that is part of the fun. By the way, the RM2 is an easy thing to build on.
> 
> And if someone like @Alex shows you - it will be so easy you will say, 'was that all it was?'
> 
> And there's the Reonauts on this forum to help you if you get stuck


Thanks Silver. You guys rock!  Everyone on this forum is always so helpful and friendly. Gotta love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I'm in Bedfordview so it's not too far  might just take you up on that offer


Do take him up. Much, much shorter learning curve that way. And @Alex knows his stuff. You might even score some Rayon wicking off him!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So I picked my 28g kanthal today and thought I should start practicing some wraps. 

Here's the result

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

Get some tweezers and a blowtorch , tweeze and heat that coil up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

shabbar said:


> Get some tweezers and a blowtorch , tweeze and heat that coil up


Will do  Thanks man


----------



## shabbar

Other then that awesome coiling , try 1.5mm drill bit and 7 to 10 wraps 

Should give you between .9 and 1.2 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

shabbar said:


> Other then that awesome coiling , try 1.5mm drill bit and 7 to 10 wraps
> 
> Should give you between .9 and 1.2 ohms


Thanks  hopefully I'll get better at it.

Awesome. that's the region I'm looking to stay within!


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

shabbar said:


> View attachment 8031


That looks rad!

is it a 1.5mm ID? Very neat


----------



## Andre

I also do it the @shabbar way. Put the coil as you have it there in the tweezers, get it red hot for about 7 seconds whilst squeezing gently to get the wraps tight against one another - ceramic pointed tweezers works great. Remove heat and hold with steady pressure in the tweezers for about 15 seconds. Let it cool down, insert your mandrel and then install the coil on the atomizers. Another cool trick - after the first quick pulse of the installed coil, insert your mandrel and move it to and fro like a snooker que a few times. Pulse, repeat. Makes your coil heat up perfectly evenly and no hot legs ever.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY

excitement has kicked in picking up reo tomorrow and decided to build my coil in the mean time. 10wraps 26g 1.1ohms





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> excitement has kicked in picking up reo tomorrow and decided to build my coil in the mean time. 10wraps 26g 1.1ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


You certainly have not forgotten how to do a great coil on the RM! Looking forward to see the Reo in new guise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> excitement has kicked in picking up reo tomorrow and decided to build my coil in the mean time. 10wraps 26g 1.1ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Did that exact same coil on sat in @capetocuba reo good flavour and vapour. It thumped my throat but I vape 6 and he does 12mg. You might want more th.


----------



## RIEFY

thats normally where I like it between .9 and 1.2 vaping 12mg. I do vape less on a reo tho nicotine delivery is insane

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> excitement has kicked in picking up reo tomorrow and decided to build my coil in the mean time. 10wraps 26g 1.1ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Damn but your coils look awesome! I love it when you post your coils. So damn neat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

So what is it that makes the REO so RIO? 
 

Is it because of the throat hit? 
Because its a mechanical?
Because of easy juice changes?
It it because changing the battery is easy?
Is it because you are dripping and the flavour is amazing?

what do you appreciate the most in your day about your reo, why do you keep thinking OMG thats amazing?


----------



## Silver

MarkK said:


> So what is it that makes the REO so RIO?
> 
> 
> Is it because of the throat hit?
> Because its a mechanical?
> Because of easy juice changes?
> It it because changing the battery is easy?
> Is it because you are dripping and the flavour is amazing?
> 
> what do you appreciate the most in your day about your reo, why do you keep thinking OMG thats amazing?




Hi @MarkK 

For me it is the quality of the vape i get with it being a dripper (both flavour and throat hit) combined with that quality being available conveniently since it is bottom fed. 

And then, that it just works without any hassles

You can read more in my post on my 2 month impressions
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/is-the-reo-the-end-of-the-road.3589/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy

MarkK said:


> So what is it that makes the REO so RIO?
> 
> 
> Is it because of the throat hit?
> Because its a mechanical?
> Because of easy juice changes?
> It it because changing the battery is easy?
> Is it because you are dripping and the flavour is amazing?
> 
> what do you appreciate the most in your day about your reo, why do you keep thinking OMG thats amazing?


 
IMHO, all of the above!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Checked the hardware store for ceramic tweezers today, but alas, no luck!

Can anyone please point me to somewhere i could buy a set?


----------



## MurderDoll

I didn't get ceramic tweezers. I just have a pair of long stainless steel ones. Worked fine for me. Unless you being finniky and want those specifically?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

You can get it here 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007588/1655800-heat-resistant-stainless-steel-tweezers-for-e

If you willing to wait for about 4 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> Checked the hardware store for ceramic tweezers today, but alas, no luck!
> 
> Can anyone please point me to somewhere i could buy a set?


 
Not locally available, but at SlowTech: http://www.fasttech.com/search?ceramic tweezer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Thanks for the feedback guys  


I need a faster solution tho  @MurderDoll, where did you get yours from bro?


----------



## MurderDoll

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys
> 
> 
> I need a faster solution tho  @MurderDoll, where did you get yours from bro?




I bought mine from schamdor in edenvale. 

But you can find them at clicks, dischem, etc. 

I paid r120 roughly for them. They have worked brilliantly for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Yiannaki 

@devdev previously advised on these tweezers (from Dischem)
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/building-coils-basics-for-newbies.1294/page-3#post-25957

I have used them since then and I have had great use out of them.
Easy to work with and the slightly wider flat tips do the job nicely.

They are inexpensive - can't remember - about R40 or so.


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Hi @Yiannaki
> 
> @devdev previously advised on these tweezers (from Dischem)
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/building-coils-basics-for-newbies.1294/page-3#post-25957
> 
> I have used them since then and I have had great use out of them.
> Easy to work with and the slightly wider flat tips do the job nicely.
> 
> They are inexpensive - can't remember - about R40 or so.


Awesome stuff 

Thanks so much man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I'm ready for tomorrow!

Batteries charged! 
Ohm meter with fresh batteries
About 5 decent coils
Tool kit stocked
A packet full of organic cotton

And excitement levels through the roof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> And excitement levels through the roof


 
And what juice do you have standing by?


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> And what juice do you have standing by?



Well steeped Elvis's Breakfast. Melon on the rocks. Just damn peachy. And about 150 ml of nicoticket stuff that should be here soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow @Yiannaki 

You are well prepared

Enjoy !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

the countdown for reo awesome begins!! this wait is even harder.

Ive just read all the posts and learnt a lot!! seems like the reo is the way tgo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I'm ready for tomorrow!
> 
> Batteries charged!
> Ohm meter with fresh batteries
> About 5 decent coils
> Tool kit stocked
> A packet full of organic cotton
> 
> And excitement levels through the roof


And do not forget to show us a picture here in Reoville. Sleep tight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> the countdown for reo awesome begins!! this wait is even harder.
> 
> Ive just read all the posts and learnt a lot!! seems like the reo is the way tgo!


No doubt about that....you won't be sorry.


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> And do not forget to show us a picture here in Reoville. Sleep tight.


It will be the first thing I do! 

Over and ought guys!

Big day ahead tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Wishing you all the best for tomorrow @Yiannaki
> 
> You are well prepared
> 
> Enjoy !



Thanks Silver 

PS my wallet blames you for letting me have a few toots from your reos at the vape meet

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks Silver
> 
> PS my wallet blames you for letting me have a few toots from your reos at the vape meet


 
Yes Hi Ho it's ALL your fault!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@Grayz, you need to absorb all of the useful info in the first post of this thread.

@Andre has posted some great videos to introduce you to coil building. 

Pull through for some kanthal


----------



## Alex

Some info I found on ECF...

*If you ever drop your REO, here's what you must do:*
Pick up your REO and inspect it. It's probably fine.
Inspect your atty/carto/drip tip. They are more likely to have suffered damage. Replace as necessary.
Find a pile of dirt.
Throw yourself in the dirt.
Get up and dust yourself off.
Vape into a coma.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Some info I found on ECF...
> 
> *If you ever drop your REO, here's what you must do:*
> Pick up your REO and inspect it. It's probably fine.
> Inspect your atty/carto/drip tip. They are more likely to have suffered damage. Replace as necessary.
> Find a pile of dirt.
> Throw yourself in the dirt.
> Get up and dust yourself off.
> Vape into a coma.


That is so brilliant 
Thanks for sharing that!!

No drops yet for me. I might pull a @dev dev and buy a new one cause I dropped the previous


----------



## Paulie

Hey all,

For those of you looking to buy a new Reo or would like some useful information i have posted a link below:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

This detailed video from Super-X should be sticky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Alex said:


> Some info I found on ECF...
> 
> *If you ever drop your REO, here's what you must do:*
> Pick up your REO and inspect it. It's probably fine.
> Inspect your atty/carto/drip tip. They are more likely to have suffered damage. Replace as necessary.
> Find a pile of dirt.
> Throw yourself in the dirt.
> Get up and dust yourself off.
> Vape into a coma.


 
Oh my soul, so I should have done this, TWICE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> For those of you looking to buy a new Reo or would like some useful information i have posted a link below:






johan said:


> This detailed video from Super-X should be sticky.


 
Thanks, great find. Will add to first post. This thread is a sticky.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Cant find the info on tapatalk

What is the best coil diameter?
I had first a 1.5mm and today i changed to 2.5mm. Dunno yet what's better


----------



## Alex

Tom said:


> Cant find the info on tapatalk
> 
> What is the best coil diameter?
> I had first a 1.5mm and today i changed to 2.5mm. Dunno yet what's better


 
1.4mm twisted 28g is my favourite


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Cant find the info on tapatalk
> 
> What is the best coil diameter?
> I had first a 1.5mm and today i changed to 2.5mm. Dunno yet what's better


 
@Tom, I don't think there is a "best". I think its according to your taste.

I've tried only 1.5mm and 1.8mm
Wasn't a very big difference but I felt the 1.8mm was a bit more "spluttery" and a wetter vape. 
The 1.5mm seems crisper, less noisy and less splutter.
Have been sticking to 1.5mm since.

Am really liking the paracoil - 30g Kanthal - 6 wraps - 1.5mm iD - comes out at 0.65 ohms. Great for my tobaccoes.
- paracoil for added flavour at low resistance
- 30g so the coil isn't too long (i.e. you don't need as many wraps)
- heats up fast.

But the simple single micro with 28g is also working great for me

Incidentally, @Yiannaki is loving his paracoil too - but with 28g. He likes 2mm ID - but is now testing 1.4mm to see the difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@Tom 

I'm in agreement with @Silver on the paralell coils for great low resistance flavour. In my opinion the few paralell builds I've tried are easily the best in terms of flavour. 

A coil that I know @Silver raves about is a 28g, 6 wrap microcoil on a 1.5 mm mandrel.

I have the same build on a 2.0mm that comes in at about 0.98. It has lived in my reo mini for the last two weeks and It's simply great! Superb for higher resistance favour and some great clouds too if that interests you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> 1.4mm twisted 28g is my favourite


 
I'm with Alex on this one! 28g at 1,5mm is for me!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have (on @Silver's orders) just received some other gauges of Kanthal and will be experimenting with different options that Hi Ho has suggested. But for now a simple micro coil of 1,5mm and 28g is where I;m happy for now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

As @Silver said, its up to personal taste. I personally prefer ugly coil (0.9 x 0.1 ribbon kanthal): 4 wraps tight around either 2mm Ceramic or Ekowhool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Cant find the info on tapatalk
> 
> What is the best coil diameter?
> I had first a 1.5mm and today i changed to 2.5mm. Dunno yet what's better


1.4 to 1.6 with 27 g Kanthal works for me.


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> 1.4 to 1.6 with 27 g Kanthal works for me.


i made another one now...paralell coil @ 0.45 ohms. a bit warm on the drip tip tho...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Tom said:


> i made another one now...paralell coil @ 0.45 ohms. a bit warm on the drip tip tho...


How are you finding the flavour though?


----------



## Tom

Yiannaki said:


> How are you finding the flavour though?


flavour is good, especially with Bobas in it....but, its not significant enough compared to the "normal" 0.8 ohm mc I had before. Probably going back to that tomorrow


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> As @Silver said, its up to personal taste. I personally prefer ugly coil (0.9 x 0.1 ribbon kanthal): 4 wraps tight around either 2mm Ceramic or Ekowhool.


What's your resistance on that?


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> What's your resistance on that?


 
0.65Ω

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

Guys, can anyone tell me if there are any additional cost such as customs duties or such additional to the $48 shipping fee when ordering directly from reosmod?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mklops said:


> Guys, can anyone tell me if there are any additional cost such as customs duties or such additional to the $48 shipping fee when ordering directly from reosmod?



Sometimes they charge you and sometimes they don't... but more often than not these days they do charge you 14% Vat and a documentation fee. So the chances are you will have to pay around 15% of the value that is shown on the parcel...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops

Rob Fisher said:


> Sometimes they charge you and sometimes they don't... but more often than not these days they do charge you 14% Vat and a documentation fee. So the chances are you will have to pay around 15% of the value that is shown on the parcel...


Thanks Rob! would love to try and get an olive drab grand lp in the near future but just didn't have the money for the vm pre order... will see what I can organise soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH

One day when I'm big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

I must say , this feeling of utter excitement and anticipation is something I only had from my other hobby (since scaled down) knife collecting. Well not so much collecting , as I use my knives , which brings me to the Reo , can't wait to use this little sucker ...

Have read up quite a bit and for a mouth to lung type of vaper seems the RM2 I have is a good bet , and simple 6 wrap 28g will do the trick also ... currently running that with my ADV on the KUI and it's flavor I have never experienced can only be better with the Reo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD

Daniel said:


> I must say , this feeling of utter excitement and anticipation is something I only had from my other hobby (since scaled down) knife collecting. Well not so much collecting , as I use my knives , which brings me to the Reo , can't wait to use this little sucker ...
> 
> Have read up quite a bit and for a mouth to lung type of vaper seems the RM2 I have is a good bet , and simple 6 wrap 28g will do the trick also ... currently running that with my ADV on the KUI and it's flavor I have never experienced can only be better with the Reo



Exactly the same set up I've got going now 
Vapin' bliss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> I must say , this feeling of utter excitement and anticipation is something I only had from my other hobby (since scaled down) knife collecting. Well not so much collecting , as I use my knives , which brings me to the Reo , can't wait to use this little sucker ...
> 
> Have read up quite a bit and for a mouth to lung type of vaper seems the RM2 I have is a good bet , and simple 6 wrap 28g will do the trick also ... currently running that with my ADV on the KUI and it's flavor I have never experienced can only be better with the Reo


Jip, RM2 is great for mouth to lung. Not that I am the expert - I mouth to lung on everything from the Cyclops to the Odin!


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> Jip, RM2 is great for mouth to lung. Not that I am the expert - I mouth to lung on everything from the Cyclops to the Odin!



LOL , yeah i tried the Atomic for a few days wasn't for me , what would you say the next step be from the RM2 ?


----------



## Yiannaki

Daniel said:


> LOL , yeah i tried the Atomic for a few days wasn't for me , what would you say the next step be from the RM2 ?


The Odin would be a great bet. Superb flavour and an easy introduction to dual coils. More of a lung hitting device but the switch over is an easy one


----------



## shaunnadan

Next step Nuppin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

You Guys have to try The Hornet for a mouth to lung, its unbelievable!
Also, the Cyclone is a pretty good bet


----------



## Silver

What is the hornet @Philip Dunkley ?
Never heard of it or seen it


----------



## Yiannaki

Philip Dunkley said:


> You Guys have to try The Hornet for a mouth to lung, its unbelievable!
> Also, the Cyclone is a pretty good bet


Looks like a copy of the cyclone 2013 deck?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> LOL , yeah i tried the Atomic for a few days wasn't for me , what would you say the next step be from the RM2 ?



Hi @Daniel 

For me, the RM2 is still the best allround mouth to lung atty for the Reo

Been on them now since May last year. No need to change for mouth to lung

But if you want to do lung hits, then the battlefield is wide open. Am loving the Nuppin but I am a relative Lung hit noob


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> LOL , yeah i tried the Atomic for a few days wasn't for me , what would you say the next step be from the RM2 ?


Yes, the Cyclone or the Nuppin. I would favour the Nuppin, like @shaunnadan. But @Rob Fisher would certainly tell you the Cyclone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Sho , looking at the prices won't be buying one anytime soon , problem with these 'limited' runs it seems if you don't jump on it you will wait a long time for another round ? Oh well , next time ...


----------



## Yiannaki

Daniel said:


> Sho , looking at the prices won't be buying one anytime soon , problem with these 'limited' runs it seems if you don't jump on it you will wait a long time for another round ? Oh well , next time ...


The nuppin and cyclone don't come cheap. The nuppin is worth every penny in my opinion.

If you can find an Odin, it should fetch for around 380 or so new. Vapeclub is also able to modify Derringers as well now. Mine will be with me tomorrow and I can report back on my experiences with it within a few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> Sho , looking at the prices won't be buying one anytime soon , problem with these 'limited' runs it seems if you don't jump on it you will wait a long time for another round ? Oh well , next time ...


That Hornet looks much like the Divo by Vicious Ant. The Divo has a good reputation among Reonauts. 
Did you have to mod the Hornet to bottom fed, @Philip Dunkley? Where did you get it from?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> That Hornet looks much like the Divo by Vicious Ant. The Divo has a good reputation among Reonauts.
> Did you have to mod the Hornet to bottom fed, @Philip Dunkley? Where did you get it from?



I have a Hornet inbound as we speak! Managed to nab it in the ECF classies... now I just need a Divo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Andre Came with my latest Reo! Was very lucky.
The thing was totally beat up and old and rusted, gave it some love and attention, and now she looks like this:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Andre Came with my latest Reo! Was very lucky.
> The thing was totally beat up and old and rusted, gave it some love and attention, and now she looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 22770


Looks great. That is the thing about a Reo - can always be restored to glory. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel

dibs on the Hornet if ever you decide to sell @Philip Dunkley


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Daniel Might be one of the few I hold onto!!
Its the only one that forces me to mouth to lung, and feels natural


----------



## Keyaam

Does anyone know if I can purchase this insulator on its own. The top of the insulator is completely gone but the bottom part is still there. I still have the white gasket which Rob mentions is a fail safe incase the insulator goes. Luckily I saw this whilst stripping down the mod last night.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Keyaam said:


> Does anyone know if I can purchase this insulator on its own. The top of the insulator is completely gone but the bottom part is still there. I still have the white gasket which Rob mentions is a fail safe incase the insulator goes. Luckily I saw this whilst stripping down the mod last night.
> View attachment 23782


Those only come with a repair kit I think. You might be able to get one from Reosmods but it will probably cost the same as getting a repair kit here after shipping. Best to ask the reo guys if they have a spare or wait for VM to get their restock on repair kits.


----------



## Keyaam

There is mini kits in stock at VM


----------



## andro

A quick question.... Why people use noalox on theyr contact? I have grand and mini and both around 1 ohm. Been checking well later and no carbon build up or sparking . Am i missing why people use it?


----------



## johan

andro said:


> A quick question.... Why people use noalox on theyr contact? I have grand and mini and both around 1 ohm. Been checking well later and no carbon build up or sparking . Am i missing why people use it?



andro some Reonauts go seriously sub-ohm in their coil builds (<0.4 Ohm) and with the higher current drawn, arching that causes carbon build up and pitting of contacts, can only be limited by using a dielectric grease like Noalox, Deoxit etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> andro some Reonauts go seriously sub-ohm in their coil builds (<0.4 Ohm) and with the higher current drawn, arching that causes carbon build up and pitting of contacts, can only be limited by using a dielectric grease like Noalox, Deoxit etc.



Can confirm, both my Reo's running with <0.3 Ohm coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

I must say however that I have not found that problem running a 0.5 ohm build on my REO, at times I have come in at 0.4.
I did however experience this problem with exactly the same atty with the same build in on the smokeless owl. Ended up damaging the only 3 batteries I have!

It left hard black marks on my positive terminals. I am battling to find the correct grease locally. All electronic and electrical shops seem to want to supply is contact cleaners.
I watched a YouTube video last night where someone stated that Vaseline could be used as well to make an air tight and waterless (airless) film to promote contact.

I tried it this morning. I don't see the slight sparking when the firing pin hits now but will monitor.


----------



## zadiac

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> I must say however that I have not found that problem running a 0.5 ohm build on my REO, at times I have come in at 0.4.
> I did however experience this problem with exactly the same atty with the same build in on the smokeless owl. Ended up damaging the only 3 batteries I have!
> 
> It left hard black marks on my positive terminals. I am battling to find the correct grease locally. All electronic and electrical shops seem to want to supply is contact cleaners.
> I watched a YouTube video last night where someone stated that Vaseline could be used as well to make an air tight and waterless (airless) film to promote contact.
> 
> I tried it this morning. I don't see the slight sparking when the firing pin hits now but will monitor.



Braso, and then your contact grease. Worked for me all this time. A little 1200 grain sand paper if the arcing is too much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Thanks @zadiac hopefully I can still salvage my batteries.


----------



## zadiac

Go lower grain sand paper if it's really bad. Then the 1200 to smooth it out, then the grease. You won't have to waste your batteries.


----------



## Andre

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Thanks @zadiac hopefully I can still salvage my batteries.


Just do not sand your contacts if they are the gold plated ones. You will damage the gold plating. 
Think you are both referring to the batteries, but just to make sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac

Andre said:


> Just do not sand your contacts if they are the gold plated ones. You will damage the gold plating.
> Think you are both referring to the batteries, but just to make sure.



Lol....sorry....yes. I'm referring to the batteries. Should've specified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Would this work to minimise the sparking:
*0.2mL Conductive Silver Paint Wire Paste Grease For Electronics PCB Repair*
*Description:*
Color:silver
Capacity:0.2mL
Resistance Value:<6 ohm
Quantity:1pcs
*Feature:*
Conductive silver paint
High electricity conductive with low resistance value can up to 0.02 ohm
High adhesiveness and tough surface film when dry
Totally sealing cover,no oxidation and deterioration
Syringe package design easy to operation
Equipped with 5 syringe needle,more flexible applications selected
Ideal for electronics repair usage,such as remote contol,PC keyboard,monitor,switch
*Instructions:*
1.Apply the silver paste in where you want.
2.After the desired tracks get covered, Please allow one hour for drying.
3.Using a hair dryer,if you want it dry rapidly( usually 5 - 10 minutes).


----------



## johan

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Would this work to minimise the sparking:
> *0.2mL Conductive Silver Paint Wire Paste Grease For Electronics PCB Repair
> Description:*
> Color:silver
> Capacity:0.2mL
> Resistance Value:<6 ohm
> Quantity:1pcs
> *Feature:*
> Conductive silver paint
> High electricity conductive with low resistance value can up to 0.02 ohm
> High adhesiveness and tough surface film when dry
> Totally sealing cover,no oxidation and deterioration
> Syringe package design easy to operation
> Equipped with 5 syringe needle,more flexible applications selected
> Ideal for electronics repair usage,such as remote contol,PC keyboard,monitor,switch
> *Instructions:*
> 1.Apply the silver paste in where you want.
> 2.After the desired tracks get covered, Please allow one hour for drying.
> 3.Using a hair dryer,if you want it dry rapidly( usually 5 - 10 minutes).



No it won't - its only good for heatsink bonding unto cpu's etc. It dries out like paint, basically a mixture of epoxy, hardener and conductive oxidized silver particles. You need a "wet" film as provided by dielectric grease (i.e Noalox, Dioxit etc). PM @kimbo he is selling the right stuff dirt cheap - think its R20 for a small tub which will last years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deoxit Baby!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Deoxit Baby!
> 
> View attachment 28997


I know about the Deoxit Gold, which is specifically for gold plated contacts, but what is the other one (Dicol) for? For other metals?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I know about the Deoxit Gold, which is specifically for gold plated contacts, but what is the other one (Dicol) for? For other metals?



Yip it's for heavier jobs and for other metals... on batteries and chargers...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

mmmmm......seems there's a user on here who thinks my earlier post is dumb. Oh well, guess everyone is entitled to their opinion....hahaha


----------



## baardbek

zadiac said:


> mmmmm......seems there's a user on here who thinks my earlier post is dumb. Oh well, guess everyone is entitled to their opinion....hahaha


 hAHAHAHA THE GUY WHO MARKED YOU DUMB IS DUMBER BECAUSE HE DID NOT EVEN REALIZE THAT HE HAD DONE IT.MY APPOLLOGIES

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Hahaha.....no sweat man


----------



## LandyMan

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Thanks @zadiac hopefully I can still salvage my batteries.


I use a nail buffing thingie majiggie I stole from my wife. Four different levels of roughness to use, depending on how severe the problem is


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> I use a nail buffing thingie majiggie I stole from my wife. Four different levels of roughness to use, depending on how severe the problem is


Lol, I had to buy one of those thingies - HRH objected to her's being abused.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## mc_zamo

Question to all them reo gurus....
Is it dangerous if Piece of the insulator on my contact has torn and I continue to use my reo?? It seems to be firing now but I'm just scared I short it because the contact is not properly insulated? I have attached a pic.... I also have ordered another contact for vapour mountain along with some other goodies for future repairs


----------



## johan

mc_zamo said:


> Question to all them reo gurus....
> Is it dangerous if Piece of the insulator on my contact has torn and I continue to use my reo?? It seems to be firing now but I'm just scared I short it because the contact is not properly insulated? I have attached a pic.... I also have ordered another contact for vapour mountain along with some other goodies for future repairs



That part in the photo (close to the hole) is of no concern as it is not in contact with the aluminum body.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## mc_zamo

johan said:


> That part in the photo (close to the hole) is of no concern as it is not in contact with the aluminum body.


Thanks for that @johan , was really worried I might short it because the contact is touching the little silver screw.


----------



## johan

mc_zamo said:


> Thanks for that @johan , was really worried I might short it because the contact is touching the little silver screw.



But the part of the silicone insulation that makes contact with the screw that holds the Delrin cover is intact on your photo?


----------



## mc_zamo

johan said:


> But the part of the silicone insulation that makes contact with the screw that holds the Delrin cover is intact on your photo?


Yes that part of the insulation is still in tact, I have a new contact arriving tomorrow and will be replacing it just as a precaution

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Hi folks, a Reonoob question. Hoe do you know if a Reo is sub ohm capable?


----------



## Keyaam

Raslin said:


> Hi folks, a Reonoob question. Hoe do you know if a Reo is sub ohm capable?


The contacts are made of gold plate beryllium copper. If its silver then its not subohm capable. Also your battery needs to be subohm capable as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raslin

Thanks for the info. @Keyaam. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hi guys, 

My Reo (Thor) aint vaping good anymore. 

I think it might be the battery's, the charger show they are fully charged but when I vape with them its like 
they are almost dead. All the contacts are clean and shiny. 

Do you think it is the battery's?


----------



## chamberlane

Raslin said:


> Hi folks, a Reonoob question. Hoe do you know if a Reo is sub ohm capable?


"sub ohm" is a pretty vague descriptor. I've been down to 0.6 on my old contacts with no probs. I think it just increases the risk of shorting the spring fuse and also melting the older button material. I mainly want the new contacts cause they're so much easier to maintain. Plus apparently better with reduced voltage drop etc.


----------



## chamberlane

Rob Fisher said:


> Deoxit Baby!
> 
> View attachment 28997


So can this d100 one be used for the old contacts? 

@Rob Fisher do you use it for batts and then also the Deoxit Gold for the contacts? Ie. these two conditioners mix?


----------



## chamberlane

Sorry @annemarievdh, totally hijacked your question there. SOunds weird that all batts would just die like that. I'd try isolate the issue by swapping things around. Or your charger is borked - do you have a multimeter to double check?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

chamberlane said:


> Sorry @annemarievdh, totally hijacked your question there. SOunds weird that all batts would just die like that. I'd try isolate the issue by swapping things around. Or your charger is borked - do you have a multimeter to double check?



No worry's.

We do have a multi meter, but I don't know how tho use it. And Jaco aint here, and might only be home round the 18th of next month.
So I was kinda hopping it would just be something like replacing the battery's. But it wont help if it is like you say, it could be the charger.


----------



## kimbo

@annemarievdh post a picture of the meter, will tell you were to set it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

chamberlane said:


> So can this d100 one be used for the old contacts?
> 
> @Rob Fisher do you use it for batts and then also the Deoxit Gold for the contacts? Ie. these two conditioners mix?



Yes @chamberlane I would imagine so... that's pretty much how I do do it...

Just remember that the OLD non gold contacts are perfect candidates for the Nolax that comes with the REO's.


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My Reo (Thor) aint vaping good anymore.
> 
> I think it might be the battery's, the charger show they are fully charged but when I vape with them its like
> they are almost dead. All the contacts are clean and shiny.
> 
> Do you think it is the battery's?


How many batteries have you been using and for how long?


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> @annemarievdh post a picture of the meter, will tell you were to set it



Pick attached, like you asked



Andre said:


> How many batteries have you been using and for how long?



I got them with the reo, so its been about 9 months and only have 2 battery's.


----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


> Pick attached, like you asked



umm

cant see it 

There it is now 

the flash is kinda in the way, looks like you have to turn the nob to the yellow area i am not sure second or third possision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

red wire positive black wire negative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Pick attached, like you asked
> 
> 
> 
> I got them with the reo, so its been about 9 months and only have 2 battery's.


I think those batteries are kaput.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

9 months- batteries are probably toast, but I'll let the experts weigh in 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@kimbo

On this setting : (pick)
It shows 4.23 on bouth battery's.


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> I think those batteries are kaput.





r0gue z0mbie said:


> 9 months- batteries are probably toast, but I'll let the experts weigh in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



That's my thoughts too...


----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


> @kimbo
> 
> On this setting : (pick)
> It shows 4.23 on bouth battery's.



Then the batteries are good, maybe some carbon on your contacts, clean the 510 inside as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

ok i see 9 months as well now, maybe they dont hold charge that well anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> ok i see 9 months as well now, maybe they dont hold charge that well anymore


Yeah, only 2 in rotation and do not think they started off new with @annemarievdh (?). And they are 18490s or 18500s for Thor, the Reo Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> ok i see 9 months as well now, maybe they dont hold charge that well anymore





Andre said:


> Yeah, only 2 in rotation and do not think they started off new with @annemarievdh (?). And they are 18490s or 18500s for Thor, the Reo Mini.



They are 18500 and nope, did not start of new with me. So you guys say I should try new battery's?


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> They are 18500 and nope, did not start of new with me. So you guys say I should try new battery's?


Yebo, yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Yebo, yes.



Thank you @Andre and thank you @kimbo. 

Will get myself some new battery's. And let you know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

Just something from my side .. even if a tester shows that the batterys are 4.23 it does not mean that they are ok . They can have 4.23 volts but might still not be able to deliver the amps needed . Only way to know for sure is with a load test .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Good luck with that @annemarievdh 
Hope it goes ok with the new batteries
Let us know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@annemarievdh I agree with the guys above, especially what @jtgrey posted - get new batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Good luck with that @annemarievdh
> Hope it goes ok with the new batteries
> Let us know



Thank you I will, as soon as I get a shop that has flat top 18500 in stock.


----------



## annemarievdh

So I get the new battery's and charge them all up...

Time to get them in the Reo...

and

Nothing


----------



## Alex

annemarievdh said:


> So I get the new battery's and charge them all up...
> 
> Time to get them in the Reo...
> 
> and
> 
> Nothing



Take some clear photo's and I can try to diagnose the issue, but first off check the bottom earth screw (on the negative spring) to make sure it's getting a good contact with the raw aluminum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> So I get the new battery's and charge them all up...
> 
> Time to get them in the Reo...
> 
> and
> 
> Nothing


Oh my. That is not good. Check if the nipple below the firing plate is properly fastened - take the juice tube off. The spring has not collapsed so you battery is not making contact at the top?
Yes, pictures might help as @Alex said above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Alex said:


> Take some clear photo's and I can try to diagnose the issue, but first off check the bottom earth screw (on the negative spring) to make sure it's getting a good contact with the raw aluminum.



I will do that as soon as I get back home, have to go and get some pizza for dinner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

annemarievdh said:


> So I get the new battery's and charge them all up...
> 
> Time to get them in the Reo...
> 
> and
> 
> Nothing





Alex said:


> Take some clear photo's and I can try to diagnose the issue, but first off check the bottom earth screw (on the negative spring) to make sure it's getting a good contact with the raw aluminum.





Andre said:


> Oh my. That is not good. Check if the nipple below the firing plate is properly fastened - take the juice tube off. The spring has not collapsed so you battery is not making contact at the top?
> Yes, pictures might help as @Alex said above.


To add:

Did you perhaps apply nolax to the contacts, sometimes (if you're like me haha) when applying nolax I dab too much, which tends to misfire. A simple wipe on the all contacts and the Reo is thumping along again.

Also check if your atty is making a connection with the 510 pin and that the coil is still fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

@annemarievdh did you try another atty just to make sure the problem is the Reo and not the atty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok, took a couple of picks, cant put another atty on as I dont have another one that will fit in the well were the atty fits in to get to the conection.

The spring scruw is tight, cant even loosen it.

The firing plate is tight.

I cant see anytimg wrong. And all the contacts are clean and dry.


----------



## kimbo

@annemarievdh can you take one from the 510 please

Oh there it is .. sorry

Can you maybe screw the Reo atty on another mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> @annemarievdh can you take one from the 510 please



Its in the previous post


----------



## jtgrey

annemarievdh said:


> Ok, took a couple of picks, cant put another atty on as I dont have another one that will fit in the well were the atty fits in to get to the conection.
> 
> The spring scruw is tight, cant even loosen it.
> 
> The firing plate is tight.
> 
> I cant see anytimg wrong. And all the contacts are clean and dry.


Take the tester that you used to test the batterys. On the same setting put the red one on your 510 center pin and the black one on the 510 top or the body of the reo . Then fire it and see if you get a reading .
then we will know if it is the atty or the reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

O


jtgrey said:


> Take the tester that you used to test the batterys. On the same setting put the red one on your 510 center pin and the black one on the 510 top or the body of the reo . Then fire it and see if you get a reading .
> then we will know if it is the atty or the reo


Forgot to tell you that you must insert a battery in the reo


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> Take the tester that you used to test the batterys. On the same setting put the red one on your 510 center pin and the black one on the 510 top or the body of the reo . Then fire it and see if you get a reading .
> then we will know if it is the atty or the reo



The reading on the meter stays 0.01 no change


----------



## jtgrey

If you get a reading like say 4.2 v then the reo is fine and the atty is the problem .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

I know it is a silly question. But you did


annemarievdh said:


> The reading on the meter stays 0.01 no change


 Put a battery in it


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> I know it is a silly question. But you did
> 
> Put a battery in it



There is a battery in it and i dit push the fire button


----------



## DoubleD

dud batteries perhaps?


----------



## kimbo

@jtgrey dont you think this will be easier to check the 510

@annemarievdh set the meter like this




Next take the battery out and place the red and black were i show you in the pic




Iif you hear a beep before you press the fire button then the 510 is stukkend, it should beep when you press the fire button

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh




----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


>


make sure you dont touch the 510 in the middle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Just sommer test the batterys also and see what they read

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> @jtgrey dont you think this will be easier to check the 510
> 
> @annemarievdh set the meter like this
> 
> View attachment 32053
> 
> 
> Next take the battery out and place the red and black were i show you in the pic
> 
> View attachment 32054
> 
> 
> Iif you hear a beep before you press the fire button then the 510 is stukkend, it should beep when you press the fire button



No beep


----------



## jtgrey

kimbo said:


> make sure you dont touch the 510 in the middle


Yes that is probably a saver way to test it @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> Just sommer test the batterys also and see what they read



Battery's test 4.19


----------



## jtgrey

Can you see if the contact actually touch the battry when you press the fire button

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

annemarievdh said:


>



It kinda looks like the firing pin/plate isnt making contact with the positive contact on the battery. Try taking the brass button off and fire the mod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


> No beep



OK then it must be on the atty side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

DoubleD said:


> It kinda looks like the firing pin/plate isnt making contact with the positive contact on the battery. Try taking the brass button off and fire the mod?


Yea, or keep it open have battery in and press the button and make a photo please


----------



## annemarievdh

And i did this


----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


> And i did this


Eina

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> Can you see if the contact actually touch the battry when you press the fire button



Jip it did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

annemarievdh said:


> And i did this



ag no 

Do you have another one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


> And i did this


what did you do for that to happen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Nop


DoubleD said:


> ag no
> 
> Do you have another one?



Nope, I'll get nother one after pay day. 

Thank you guys for helping me. I guess I will pack up and try again when I have a new spring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> what did you do for that to happen?



My left hand sliped with the black thingy while presing the fire button


----------



## jtgrey

annemarievdh said:


> My left hand sliped with the black thingy while presing the fire button



Shit . I think i have 2 spare . Will have a look and then send you one .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> Shit . I think i have 2 spare . Will have a look and then send you one .



That would be to kind.


----------



## Alex

Check for continuity between the spring and the negative of the 510 connection Annamarie


----------



## kimbo

Alex said:


> Check for continuity between the spring and the negative of the 510 connection Annamarie


@Alex if i may: 

In other words
@annemarievdh set the meter to were it beeps .. touch the red on the spring and the black one the outer part of the 510, it should beep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> @Alex if i may:
> 
> In other words
> @annemarievdh set the meter to were it beeps .. touch the red on the spring and the black one the outer part of the 510, it should beep



Should I do this with the collapsed spring?


----------



## kimbo

yes will be the same .. but leave the battery out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> yes will be the same .. but leave the battery out



Nope, no beep


----------



## kimbo

OK .. think the problem is under your spring .. will see when you fit the new one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Now remove the screw from the spring and try again from the screw hole.


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

The screw is the point of contact, not the spring, the screw head needs to make good contact with the body of the reo.


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Alex said:


> Now remove the screw from the spring and try again from the screw hole.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone



Cant get it to budge


----------



## Alex

Stick a knife edge under the spring and bend it up a little to help moving the spring. Then you can unscrew the spring 


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hard to describe while on my phone, there's a thread on ecf describing this exact solution by Rob o Neil


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Alex said:


> Stick a knife edge under the spring and bend it up a little to help moving the spring. Then you can unscrew the spring
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone



Wow that worked!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

It looks tereble!!!


----------



## Alex

Ok now just clean everything including the screw hole in the reo thoroughly. Then try the test again.


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Nope, still no beep and if I put the RM2 and the battery on, still nothing


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok wait, I took the RM2 of, and put it back on 

And

ITS WORKING!!!! 

Thank you gys!!!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## jtgrey

I wonder if the conection between the 510 body and reo is the problem . If you have an old atty screw it into the 510 and give it a tap or two with something like a large screwdriver. Then do the test again from @Alex . Give it a good wack maby the 510 is not seating nicely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

annemarievdh said:


> Ok wait, I took the RM2 of, and put it back on
> 
> And
> 
> ITS WORKING!!!!
> 
> Thank you gys!!!!


Then it is definitely the 510 that is not making a good conection with the reo body . This happened to me once also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Vaping bliss on my little Thor 

What would I do without you guys 

Edit: Ow and the old battery's work, so now I've got 4 instead of 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Wow, @annemarievdh , glad for you the guys all tried to help and that you got it working
Hope it works well for you from now on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Wow, @annemarievdh , glad for you the guys all tried to help and that you got it working
> Hope it works well for you from now on



I hope so 2, you see I think some mysterious forces are at work this side. Since Jaco left end of May something seems to break every week.
The geezer, the boot of the car, the turbo of the car, the dstv decoder, leads, my laptop, the generator, my son's bicycle, my daughters tooth and the list goes on... 

But I'm very grateful for all the help. Would not be able to fix it without you guys help.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Ah, I missed all the fun. Seems you are sorted @annemarievdh - except for a spring?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Ah, I missed all the fun. Seems you are sorted @annemarievdh - except for a spring?



That is no 1 one the list, getting a new spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger and getting a reos grand. Any ideas on time to delivery? 
Also does anybody want to split shipping costs? 
I have spent so much on mods these last 2 months that I'm thinking I should just get the squonker that works.


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> I'm thinking of pulling the trigger and getting a reos grand. Any ideas on time to delivery?
> Also does anybody want to split shipping costs?
> I have spent so much on mods these last 2 months that I'm thinking I should just get the squonker that works.


@Christos, for the shipping we recommend (around $43) it is quite fast - about 10 to 14 days. Chances are, however, that @Oupa from Vapour Mountain has brought in some extra Reos with the latest pre-order. This pre-order is already in the country. If you are interested, drop him a PM or email.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I'm thinking of pulling the trigger and getting a reos grand. Any ideas on time to delivery?
> Also does anybody want to split shipping costs?
> I have spent so much on mods these last 2 months that I'm thinking I should just get the squonker that works.



@Christos contact @Oupa at Vapour Mountain as he may have ordered some spares with his latest shipment of REO's due to arrive in the next few hours!

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/brand/reosmods/

When the Post Office are not on strike it takes around 10 days to arrive if there are no issues... Remember to select the $48 shipping method of you do order direct.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snap @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Thanks guys. I see he opens at 9 am. I'll call in 30 mins and pm in the meantime. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for stock! Should have bought a reos years ago. Kept thinking it was damn expensive. If I look back at all the mods that have broken etc etc I was real dumb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

OK, so I PM'd, called and emailed. Stock has not arrived yet and @Oupa has left the building - for the day at least. Now its time to sit back and wait impatiently for news of my Reos. Any thoughts on a good bottom feed RDA or should i just go with the reomizer? I know vapeclub will convert a RDA to bottom feed for free and sir vape has or had stock of the RDA that had the bottom feeder pin included, just wondering if there is a super amazing RDA that you would recommend.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> OK, so I PM'd, called and emailed. Stock has not arrived yet and @Oupa has left the building - for the day at least. Now its time to sit back and wait impatiently for news of my Reos. Any thoughts on a good bottom feed RDA or should i just go with the reomizer? I know vapeclub will convert a RDA to bottom feed for free and sir vape has or had stock of the RDA that had the bottom feeder pin included, just wondering if there is a super amazing RDA that you would recommend.



If you are after flavour then an RM2 or a Cyclone is the way forward. If you are more into clouds then the 22mm atties would be an option for you.


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are after flavour then an RM2 or a Cyclone is the way forward. If you are more into clouds then the 22mm atties would be an option for you.


Thanks Rob. Think ill go with the RM2. Im after flavor with mild clouds. Besides the wife moans when I mist up the house  ( I doubt that will stop though).
Personally I like a .2 to .5 ohm build and I rather enjoy my Plume Veil. I havent bothered buying more RDA's purely because I only use the plume veil when im home and the convenience of a RTA often outweighs the effort required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Thanks Rob. Think ill go with the RM2. Im after flavor with mild clouds. Besides the wife moans when I mist up the house  ( I doubt that will stop though).
> Personally I like a .2 to .5 ohm build and I rather enjoy my Plume Veil. I havent bothered buying more RDA's purely because I only use the plume veil when im home and the convenience of a RTA often outweighs the effort required.



Hi @Christos
The RM2 and cyclone are mouth to lung atties
So if you like mouth to lung vaping, then go for one of those. They both have great flavour and are very easy to use. RM2 has a screw on top and Cyclone has a snap on top. Thing is the Cyclone standard airhole is even smaller than the RM2 standard airhole, so most find it very tight and have to open it up a bit
RM2 is perfect for me for mouth to lung


----------



## Christos

Personally I like direct lung hits. Perhaps I should buy a dremmel rotary tool and mod my plume veil.


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Personally I like direct lung hits. Perhaps I should buy a dremmel rotary tool and mod my plume veil.



Ah, ok
Then i dont think the RM2 and Cyclone are for you if you prefer lung hits

Ling hitting atties in the Reo that i know folk have liked are the Derringer, Rogue, Cyclops, Odin and Nuppin
I may have missed a few...


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Personally I like direct lung hits. Perhaps I should buy a dremmel rotary tool and mod my plume veil.


I had a bf Plume Veil, but was not for me - was not a good clone I think. Sure VapeClub will bf it for you - no longer free though. About R80 a shot.

I mainly do mouth to lung as well and prefer the Cyclops (Cyclone with AFC), Rogue and Odin for more air. 

Cyclops: http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product-category/vicious-ant/
Rogue: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/rogue
Odin not available locally at the moment as far as I know.
You might also ask VM if he is bringing in any other atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> I had a bf Plume Veil, but was not for me - was not a good clone I think. Sure VapeClub will bf it for you - no longer free though. About R80 a shot.
> 
> I mainly do mouth to lung as well and prefer the Cyclops (Cyclone with AFC), Rogue and Odin for more air.
> 
> Cyclops: http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product-category/vicious-ant/
> Rogue: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/rogue
> Odin not available locally at the moment as far as I know.
> You might also ask VM if he is bringing in any other atties.


R80 is cheaper than a dremmel rotary tool and drill press stand! Also I'm rather lazy. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you @Andre and thank you @kimbo.
> 
> Will get myself some new battery's. And let you know


if that voltage is after you charged them, they are kaput. its a 5v battery right so no load voltage should be higher


----------



## Oupa

Thx guys.

Replied on your PM @Christos


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally gotten around to testing different Atties on the REO's! From left to right... Hornet, Chalice, Divo, @hands Cap with Cyclone deck, Cyclone, PDA, Cyclops or if you prefer the Cyclone AFC.

My Favorites in order are... Cyclone and @hands Cap with Cyclone Deck, Divo and PDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

I did it. It was like an itch I needed to scratch.

I replaced the firing pin, gasket, plate... alles. And I can now truly confirm a REO is just about foolproof. If I can rebuild one, then anyone can. 

Funny thing is, I don't think I needed to. The old girl was firing perfectly. The gasket looked a bit worn, but could probably have stayed. I just really, really wanted to know exactly how its put together, so that I can rest easy knowing I can fully maintain it.

Again I say, if you are looking for a mod that you can properly rely on, its the Reo!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh and Rob and Andre, now that I truly know what theyre about... your collections are beautifully unreal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I did it. It was like an itch I needed to scratch.
> 
> I replaced the firing pin, gasket, plate... alles. And I can now truly confirm a REO is just about foolproof. If I can rebuild one, then anyone can.
> 
> Funny thing is, I don't think I needed to. The old girl was firing perfectly. The gasket looked a bit worn, but could probably have stayed. I just really, really wanted to know exactly how its put together, so that I can rest easy knowing I can fully maintain it.
> 
> Again I say, if you are looking for a mod that you can properly rely on, its the Reo!


Great stuff. I remember the apprehension with my my first repair kit install, which I had to do with the new gold plated contacts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Great stuff. I remember the apprehension with my my first repair kit install, which I had to do with the new gold plated contacts.


Oh ya I was nervous as hell, thinking of the cost  

But again I see how solidly it was built.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

My reo Is on its way. 

Big up to vapour mountain.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD

Christos said:


> My reo Is on its way.
> 
> Big up to vapour mountain.



Congrats, thats great news 

What atty are you going with?


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


> Congrats, thats great news
> 
> What atty are you going with?


I'm going with the reomiser 8 in black. It's a derringer. Should be a good direct lung hitter with decent flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Christos said:


> I'm going with the reomiser 8 in black. It's a derringer. Should be a good direct lung hitter with decent flavour.



Can't go wrong with the RM8, I had one to try out and it was awesome. Cant wait for the pictures.


----------



## Christos

I'm hoping the couriers deliver it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Probably only on Monday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Raslin said:


> Probably only on Monday


I will hound the courier tomorrow. Maybe I can go pick it up from their jhb offices. 

Maybe I'll exercise some patience which I seem to be lcaking and let it arrive on Monday.


----------



## Andre

Great stuff @Christos. Looking forward to officially welcome you in the Reo Mail thread. This last bit of wait is the worst - hang in there.


----------



## Christos

Personally I think this wait will be easy. Been waiting since last Wednesday.

Got my Sony vtc 4s charged and ready and I'm considering taking my efests out of my dual mech mod for the reo, got them last week. 

On second thought I think I'll use the sonys for a few days and then buy her new batteries it she treats me well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Is there a noalax alternative I can get at builders warehouse that anyone is aware of?


----------



## DoubleD

VapeIT has a great alternative that I've been using, works great.


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Is there a noalax alternative I can get at builders warehouse that anyone is aware of?


Dielectric grease. Do not know if Builders sell it though. You could order from @kimbo - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/in-stock-at-kimbo.t9601/


----------



## Christos

I was hoping for something I could pick up tomorrow. I have bought an extra contact so I guess ill see how it works before getting the dielectric grease.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Christos said:


> Is there a noalax alternative I can get at builders warehouse that anyone is aware of?



This is in Isando http://www.fuchsoil.co.za/contact/
Here's the product http://www.fuchsoil.co.za/greases-electrical-contacts/


Cost about R37.00 incl VAT for a 1Kg tin if I recall from my last purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Otherwise I would be happy to give you some of mine tomorrow, but I'm in Benoni.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Alex said:


> Otherwise I would be happy to give you some of mine tomorrow, but I'm in Benoni.


I was at the parks last week lol. 
If I don't come right I'll pm you. Benoni is slightly far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Christos said:


> I was hoping for something I could pick up tomorrow. I have bought an extra contact so I guess ill see how it works before getting the dielectric grease.


@Christos If I may, why do you need an alternative for noalox so soon/urgently?


----------



## Christos

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Christos If I may, why do you need an alternative for noalox so soon/urgently?


Well prevention is better than cure? 
Just thought I should be thoroughly prepared because I like building with 22 gage kanthal which generally has low ohms builds.


----------



## shaunnadan

Christos said:


> Well prevention is better than cure?
> Just thought I should be thoroughly prepared because I like building with 22 gage kanthal which generally has low ohms builds.


Which bf dripper do you plan on fitting 22g wire in?

Is the resistance not going to be to low and ramp time a bit long for that thick wire, esp for a Mech mod.

What area are you in ? May be able to help you with some grease


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Christos said:


> Well prevention is better than cure?
> Just thought I should be thoroughly prepared because I like building with 22 gage kanthal which generally has low ohms builds.


The REO comes with a small vile of noalox, enough for a good few services/pitstops. I use this from RS Components in Midrand. 20ml goes a long way and I use it on/under the spring, on the positive contact during routine maintenance and the battery positive and negative plates when I replace the batteries.


----------



## Christos

Well, if it comes with a bit of noalax that's great. 

I currently use 22 gauge on my mech mod. 
I guess ill have to wait and see. 

It will be the derringer style RM8.


----------



## kev mac

annemarievdh said:


> They are 18500 and nope, did not start of new with me. So you guys say I should try new battery's?


Why not? You can always use another battery


----------



## annemarievdh

kev mac said:


> Why not? You can always use another battery



Got myself 2 new ones


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Well, if it comes with a bit of noalax that's great.
> 
> I currently use 22 gauge on my mech mod.
> I guess ill have to wait and see.
> 
> It will be the derringer style RM8.


Ah, I forgot about the littlest tub of Noalox that comes with the new Reo - thanks for the reminder @Blu_Marlin. That lasts a long time. If you go below 0.5 ohms, they say apply about once a week after cleaning the positive contact with a white eraser and alcohol.


----------



## DaveH

A question if I may please,
They do come in lots of different colours - are they powder coated?
Dave


----------



## DoubleD

DaveH said:


> A question if I may please,
> They do come in lots of different colours - are they powder coated?
> Dave



Some are powder coated, as far as I know, my white reo is powder coated.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Alex said:


> Otherwise I would be happy to give you some of mine tomorrow, but I'm in Benoni.


Hi @Alex I'm in Kempton Park not far to Benoni ......... I'll bring m'bucket 
Dave


----------



## Alex

DaveH said:


> Hi @Alex I'm in Kempton Park not far to Benoni ......... I'll bring m'bucket
> Dave



Sure thing @DaveH, pull in anytime. This week I'm home alone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

DoubleD said:


> Some are powder coated, as far as I know, my white reo is powder coated.


A couple are also anodised (there is a black version, and as far as I know, the gold is also anodised)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DaveH

KB_314 said:


> A couple are also anodised (there is a black version, and as far as I know, the gold is also anodised)



Thanks @KB_314 I saw the black anodized, I couldn't find anything about whether they were powder coated or painted.
I'm just nosey  plus I like the idea of having different colours.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

KB_314 said:


> A couple are also anodised (there is a black version, and as far as I know, the gold is also anodised)


You mean like this one on the right

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH

Sort of ........... but without all those holes. 
Dave


----------



## KB_314

Just like that one! I have been after one for a while - not too optimistic about getting hold of a P67... if I can't, I'll def be on the pre-order list for a black anodised sl just like that

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KB_314

DoubleD said:


> You mean like this one on the right


... nothing wrong with those atties either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

KB_314 said:


> Just like that one! I have been after one for a while - not too optimistic about getting hold of a P67... if I can't, I'll def be on the pre-order list for a black anodised sl just like that



Same here, I was planing on another SL but I want to see about another O16 first. The SL will always be there for me and the P67 looks promising but I'd like to see one first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

If zuma doesn't get his shit together im never gonna get a reo.  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Alex said:


> This is in Isando http://www.fuchsoil.co.za/contact/
> Here's the product http://www.fuchsoil.co.za/greases-electrical-contacts/
> View attachment 33691
> 
> Cost about R37.00 incl VAT for a 1Kg tin if I recall from my last purchase.


Sorry to jump on an old thread but I'm awaiting delivery on my P67 and would really like to have everything on hand before she arrives, can you tell me how I can purchase this? On the website i don't see any purchase options, are they wholesale only and if so who stocks it retail? Do I need any other maintenance goodies? 
So far I have the 
White eraser, 
A box of isopropyl alcohol (70% isopropyl alcohol)swabs they use before injections,they're nice and thin and should be very convenient to just open 1 and run over contacts, 
A thin brush,
Contemplating getting an ultrasonic cleaner to make life a little easier.
Any input and advice would be appreciated


----------



## Alex

Moey_Ismail said:


> Sorry to jump on an old thread but I'm awaiting delivery on my P67 and would really like to have everything on hand before she arrives, can you tell me how I can purchase this? On the website i don't see any purchase options, are they wholesale only and if so who stocks it retail? Do I need any other maintenance goodies?
> So far I have the
> White eraser,
> A box of isopropyl alcohol (70% isopropyl alcohol)swabs they use before injections,they're nice and thin and should be very convenient to just open 1 and run over contacts,
> A thin brush,
> Contemplating getting an ultrasonic cleaner to make life a little easier.
> Any input and advice would be appreciated



I purchased this as a cash sale at the counter.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Moey_Ismail said:


> Sorry to jump on an old thread but I'm awaiting delivery on my P67 and would really like to have everything on hand before she arrives, can you tell me how I can purchase this? On the website i don't see any purchase options, are they wholesale only and if so who stocks it retail? Do I need any other maintenance goodies?
> So far I have the
> White eraser,
> A box of isopropyl alcohol (70% isopropyl alcohol)swabs they use before injections,they're nice and thin and should be very convenient to just open 1 and run over contacts,
> A thin brush,
> Contemplating getting an ultrasonic cleaner to make life a little easier.
> Any input and advice would be appreciated


Try to get yourself a service kit for the P67, and a extra hot spring. The Ultrasonic works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## s.i.jerefos

Very nice thread Mathee. 
Some questions because I am interested about. 
1) Differences between SL- GrandGrand on Bats and Juice bottle? 
2) Any idea about when some models will be back in stock? 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Petrus said:


> Try to get yourself a service kit for the P67, and a extra hot spring. The Ultrasonic works like a charm.


Didn't see any service kits on the site but I did order an extra hot spring and positive contact


----------



## Moey_Ismail

s.i.jerefos said:


> Very nice thread Mathee.
> Some questions because I am interested about.
> 1) Differences between SL- GrandGrand on Bats and Juice bottle?
> 2) Any idea about when some models will be back in stock?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


The Grand LP is the 1 you would want, it's the low profile version, so you can use a variety of atomizers, SL is the 1s with the cutouts, just makes it lighter in weight. There are plenty of Grand LPs in Stock on www.reosmods.com, if you are ordering read the 1st post in this thread as a guide to what to get

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

@Moey_Ismail, my apologies, I just see that no service kit is available for the P67. The hotspring and the positive contact is good to have spare. If you take well care of your mod and take note of your builds, I can't see any problems soon.


----------



## Andre

s.i.jerefos said:


> Very nice thread Mathee.
> Some questions because I am interested about.
> 1) Differences between SL- GrandGrand on Bats and Juice bottle?
> 2) Any idea about when some models will be back in stock?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


As @Moey_Ismail said, no difference between the LP (low profile) Grand and the SL (superlight) LP Grand, other than the cutouts in the SL and the price - same bottles and batteries. The modmaster is in semi-retirement so only batches of the P67 is made from time to time. And sold out very quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Petrus said:


> @Moey_Ismail, my apologies, I just see that no service kit is available for the P67. The hotspring and the positive contact is good to have spare. If you take well care of your mod and take note of your builds, I can't see any problems soon.


No worries man, other than the above I did order a couple extra magnets and 5 Italian bottles with feeding tubes. I think it would have been wise to get an extra delrin cover screw, spring screw,510 center post amd maybe even the 510 adjusting grub screw but a little too late for that idea now


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> As @Moey_Ismail said, no difference between the LP (low profile) Grand and the SL (superlight) LP Grand, other than the cutouts in the SL and the price - same bottles and batteries. The modmaster is in semi-retirement so only batches of the P67 is made from time to time. And sold out very quickly.



Spot on @Andre, and to note again... Robert has around a 1000 new Reos in stock from his other latest product lines. So mostly it's only the P67 and Woodvil's that are in short supply.


----------



## Petrus

Moey_Ismail said:


> No worries man, other than the above I did order a couple extra magnets and 5 Italian bottles with feeding tubes. I think it would have been wise to get an extra delrin cover screw, spring screw,510 center post amd maybe even the 510 adjusting grub screw but a little too late for that idea now


@Moey_Ismail, if you want to order again, keep me in mind I want some spares as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Petrus said:


> @Moey_Ismail, if you want to order again, keep me in mind I want some spares as well


Will definitely do so. I got a great deal on shipping this time round as my wife's an air hostess and had layover in New York so I got it shipped to her hotel @$9, when she has New York again I'll tell you in advance with the hotel details if you don't mind waiting to get your order when she's home for her monthly visit


----------



## Petrus

Moey_Ismail said:


> Will definitely do so. I got a great deal on shipping this time round as my wife's an air hostess and had layover in New York so I got it shipped to her hotel @$9, when she has New York again I'll tell you in advance with the hotel details if you don't mind waiting to get your order when she's home for her monthly visit


I don't mind at all, last time my order were shipped via USPS and I waited almost three months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB

So I spoke to Rob from reosmods and he said it will be a couple of months until there are more P67's, i'm not sure I can wait that long 
I came up with this, is there anything I don't need or something I have left out? What is a reducer tube? I just put them in incase it's needed.
Also, I found a Cyclone available in SA, would this be ideal for MTL? The Reo site doesn't have stock of the RM2 atty.
Just a few more deciding factors before I pull the trigger

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

ChadB said:


> So I spoke to Rob from reosmods and he said it will be a couple of months until there are more P67's, i'm not sure I can wait that long
> I came up with this, is there anything I don't need or something I have left out? What is a reducer tube? I just put them in incase it's needed.
> Also, I found a Cyclone available in SA, would this be ideal for MTL? The Reo site doesn't have stock of the RM2 atty.
> Just a few more deciding factors before I pull the trigger
> 
> View attachment 67385


Seeing that you are getting the 8.5ml Italian bottles you don't have to get the 6ml ones.But it is up to you.You will only be using the 8.5ml bottles.

You don't need the reducer tubes.

And it works out cheaper to just get a repair kit.It includes the spring,contact leaf.Basically everything you need.

Shipping will be $55.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

ChadB said:


> So I spoke to Rob from reosmods and he said it will be a couple of months until there are more P67's, i'm not sure I can wait that long
> I came up with this, is there anything I don't need or something I have left out? What is a reducer tube? I just put them in incase it's needed.
> Also, I found a Cyclone available in SA, would this be ideal for MTL? The Reo site doesn't have stock of the RM2 atty.
> Just a few more deciding factors before I pull the trigger
> 
> View attachment 67385


Get yourself a positive contact pin as well.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

You will get 2 x 6ml bottles with the Reo.So need to add that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

ChadB said:


> So I spoke to Rob from reosmods and he said it will be a couple of months until there are more P67's, i'm not sure I can wait that long
> I came up with this, is there anything I don't need or something I have left out? What is a reducer tube? I just put them in incase it's needed.
> Also, I found a Cyclone available in SA, would this be ideal for MTL? The Reo site doesn't have stock of the RM2 atty.
> Just a few more deciding factors before I pull the trigger
> 
> View attachment 67385


@ChadB, if possible can you order a hotspring and positive contact pin for p67? I will deposit the money for you. Thanks.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip don't waste your money on the normal bottles or reducers... you will never use them. Also I wouldn't get the button covers... I would get one from @hands! Way more beautiful... if you want something specific engraved on your fire button then get the aluminium one and send it to Jacques for engraving.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip don't waste your money on the normal bottles or reducers... you will never use them. Also I wouldn't get the button covers... I would get one from @hands! Way more beautiful... if you want something specific engraved on your fire button then get the aluminium one and send it to Jacques for engraving.
> View attachment 67399
> View attachment 67400
> View attachment 67401
> View attachment 67402
> View attachment 67403


@Rob Fisher ,do you still have any of these buttons that is not being used?


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher ,do you still have any of these buttons that is not being used?



None I would want to part with... but I know @hands does have some.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB

Petrus said:


> @ChadB, if possible can you order a hotspring and positive contact pin for p67? I will deposit the money for you. Thanks.


Sure will do, can I PM you before I do the purchase? Just need to make sure all is fine with my parents as i'm using my CC that's linked to them so just need the go ahead.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@ChadB you may want to see if some of the guys don't want Italian bottles as well... will help share the burden of the $50 shipping. I know @VapeSnow is after 5 of them...


----------



## Petrus

ChadB said:


> Sure will do, can I PM you before I do the purchase? Just need to make sure all is fine with my parents as i'm using my CC that's linked to them so just need the go ahead.


No problem.


----------



## ChadB

Rob Fisher said:


> @ChadB you may want to see if some of the guys don't want Italian bottles as well... will help share the burden of the $50 shipping. I know @VapeSnow is after 5 of them...


Will do Rob, @VapeSnow PM me if you're interested


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@ChadB I saw your post in the wanted section. I would have loved to have obliged but my P67 is dear to me. If I were buying spares, from past experience my list would look like this:
10 X REOs...... Just kidding I think 10 is a bit less

Seriously though what spares you get will be dependent on how comfortable you are. You are not going to like this post as It will probably confuse you more than help. I see the Vapour Mountain site is also low on alot of REO Grand spares. You don`t want to be in a position where you need a spare part but cannot get it locally and you will have to import again. Although I`m sure a local REOnaught will come to your aid if you need something.

I could tell you that the only things I`ve replaced on a REO are the fire buttons (they were sticky), old non adjustable 510 center pin and washer (leaked), bottles (they were stained) and one positive contact (worn out/sanded down). But that`s just me. These were all on second hand REOs that I bought over time which were neglected. I`ve never replaced parts on the ones that I bought new as I tend to take care of them and I`m cautious when rebuilding/rewicking. I will, on my ohm meter, build, test resistance dry fire, test resistance, wick,test resistance and then finally put on the top cap/drip tip and check the resistance while rotating the top cap to make sure nothing shorts before putting the atty on the REO. I hope never to lose a spring. 

Oddly enough the only thing I need to replace on my new REO is the 510 adjustable grub screw which I`m sure does not happen very often. I lost it doing something stupid while doing a pit-stop. The mod still works with the atty that it has with out problems so I don`t really worry about it. Ironically if you told me at the time that I would need a 510 adjustable grub screw when ordering my spares I would have laughed it off.

If you are going for the Italian squonk bottles then there`s no need for the extra 6ml bottles. The REO comes with 2 bottles as @SAVapeGear mentioned. Get the complete 510 adjustable repair kit as it comes with an additional bottle and tube as well as all the parts that you might never need to re-build your REO at a later stage. If, at a later stage, you realize you don`t like the soft bottles and want to change to the firmer 6ml bottles. Then you only have three 6ml bottles. If you are going to be changing between flavors then three of those 6ml bottles might not be enough. Fortunately the mind is a wonderful thing and can be conditioned to adapt to something. If you think that you will not like the soft squonk bottles then I would also suggest getting spare feed tubes as well.

Baring any serious mishaps my list would look like this:
1 X Aluminium Button cover (all REOs need a good button cover). As @Rob Fisher said send it to @hands for that personalized finish.
1 X Grand adjustable repair kit (has all the bits to rebuild your REO in case of a catastrophic meltdown)
1 X set Italian Squonk bottles (Just because...You might like it)
6ml bottles, feed tubes and O-Rings for 6ml bottles(The sum of the parts is cheaper than the whole. The quantity will depend on you but it is relatively cheap enough to get extra) 
4 X Door Magnets (They do tend to fall out sometimes, especially after a few ultrasonic baths)
1 X Spare spring and screw (once you drop your first spring you will make it your mission not to do it again)
1 X spare Delrin Insert screw (For that "Just in case" moment)
1 X Positive pin (you never know you might be a button masher)
Oh and don`t worry. If you realize you need other spares you can always order them with your next REO order.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Hey guys, quick noob question...

If I change the atty on a REO, how do I know its connected properly? And what exactly would happen if its not? I find this to be the most intimidating part and I feel I worry about it way more than I should.


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Hey guys, quick noob question...
> 
> If I change the atty on a REO, how do I know its connected properly? And what exactly would happen if its not? I find this to be the most intimidating part and I feel I worry about it way more than I should.


The coils won't heat up  
If it's the adjustable 510 just screw it out until contact is made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> The coils won't heat up
> If it's the adjustable 510 just screw it out until contact is made.


So I'm over-thinking it?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> So I'm over-thinking it?


Yes sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Yes sir!


Thanks for the quick response, you rock @Christos !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Stosta said:


> Hey guys, quick noob question...
> 
> If I change the atty on a REO, how do I know its connected properly? And what exactly would happen if its not? I find this to be the most intimidating part and I feel I worry about it way more than I should.



You need to also remember that some reo's are SP (standard profile) and only a handful of attys can fit on it like the rm2 , hornet, etc

A LP (low profile) reo has the catch cup area ground down to allow for a regular atty to screw on 

*also don't put on a non-bf atty on the reo! You will forget and then squonk and the juice will have no where to go and the bottle will explode from the pressure and you have juice dripping all over you hands, down your elbows.... not good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

shaunnadan said:


> You need to also remember that some reo's are SP (standard profile) and only a handful of attys can fit on it like the rm2 , hornet, etc
> 
> A LP (low profile) reo has the catch cup area ground down to allow for a regular atty to screw on
> 
> *also don't put on a non-bf atty on the reo! You will forget and then squonk and the juice will have no where to go and the bottle will explode from the pressure and you have juice dripping all over you hands, down your elbows.... not good


Ah so thats the difference between the two! Which one have you lent me @Rob Fisher ?

Wowzers Shaun! Have you done that before, sounds like a pretty cruddy experience!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Stosta said:


> Ah so thats the difference between the two! Which one have you lent me @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> Wowzers Shaun! Have you done that before, sounds like a pretty cruddy experience!


Send a pic and we can identify it 

I have had my fair share of experiences with juices.... the reo was responsible for many of them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Ah so thats the difference between the two! Which one have you lent me @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> Wowzers Shaun! Have you done that before, sounds like a pretty cruddy experience!



REO Grand SL LP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Grand SL LP.


Adjustable 510 I presume?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Adjustable 510 I presume?



Yebo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Stosta what atty do you have in mind?


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> @Stosta what atty do you have in mind?


You might have to wait some more for a reply, he's in the garage drilling out his subtank mini for bottom feed.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos

blujeenz said:


> You might have to wait some more for a reply, he's in the garage drilling out his subtank mini for bottom feed.


The subtask mini is a pain to bf. The twisp clearo is my choice for ease of modification and looks.
Also 10/10 for flavor.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Stosta - all the best with using the Reo!
This is going to be great. To see how you find it and enjoy it 
Only caught up with this thread now

Dont worry the Reo wont explode.

If you havent connected the atty on properly then it just will do nothing when you fire.

Just a tip - dont press the fire button too hard. Just a soft press until it makes contact and fires - not much harder than that.

What atty are you using?


----------



## Blu_Marlin

IIRC he`s got the Nuppin and Cyclone attys. @Stosta check out post number one in this thread. The first video in that post shows you how to adjust the grub screw on the 510. Remember it is reverse threaded. If you feel that the atty is not making proper contact with the positive pin just raise the centre grub screw just an 1/8 of a turn at a time. And by repetitive tightening and un tightening you can get the atty as flush as possible and align the atty so that the air holes are aligned either 90 to 270 degrees from the fire button if it’s a single hole atty or 90 degrees if it is a two hole atty. Check out the first video in the first post from about 14:25 onwards.
Single air hole placement: Facing any direction on the not so professionally drawn arc:


Dual air holes:



I have both the Cyclone and the Nuppin and I`ve never had a problem with the atty`s 510 positive pin shorting even when it`s well tightened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Stosta - all the best with using the Reo!
> This is going to be great. To see how you find it and enjoy it
> Only caught up with this thread now
> 
> Dont worry the Reo wont explode.
> 
> If you havent connected the atty on properly then it just will do nothing when you fire.
> 
> Just a tip - dont press the fire button too hard. Just a soft press until it makes contact and fires - not much harder than that.
> 
> What atty are you using?


I'm a button masher and I've swapped out the leaf with the heavy duty contact.
Works a lot better.
Originally it was too hard for me but after a few days of button mashing it softened beautifully.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M5000

If you watch Super X vid you will see that he lifts the pin up with a counter-clockwise turn of the adjustable pin using the hez key provided and when you screw the atty on it won't sit flush, then work backwards and adjust it in the opposite direction till your atty sits perfectly flush, with the o-ring in place, so atty will be sitting great and contacting great and depending on your atty and the way you hold it you can face your airhole upwards if required.

I'm no expert here but that vid may help with what you are looking for. For RM2 and some of the other attys, airhole facing up was a game-changer piece of advice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Stosta has a Divo, Cyclone and Nuppin to play with!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta has a Divo, Cyclone and Nuppin to play with!



Sl reo + attys = Win !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## spiv

I have an OL16 on my REO Mini. 
Tiny setup, but awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

spiv said:


> I have an OL16 on my REO Mini.
> Tiny setup, but awesome.


I also run OL16's on both my Mini's? What build are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Wow! Thanks for the replys guys!

I was using the Divo last night and after the reassurance from @Christos I once again built up the courage to play a bit more.

So far the Divo has given me the best vape, with a 0.4 ni80 build. The cyclone was a bit better and the nuppin not so good, but I need to revisit them as I built high in them because I'm a wuss (0.7 and 0.9 respectively).

Another thing I need to ask is if I am wicking wrong...




I find that only straight after a squonk is the flavour REALLY good, but then not so much obviously because the tiny wick is dry. Is that just a nature of these small attys?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

The trick I've learnt with wicking a reo is that the wick can be how thick you want BUT it should just barely touch the base of the atty. 

For some reason if you have too much wick you loose flavor. 

The coil should also be placed as far to the rim as possible and also inline with the airholes. 

I usually get about 2-3 pulls before having to sqounk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Stosta said:


> Wow! Thanks for the replys guys!
> 
> I was using the Divo last night and after the reassurance from @Christos I once again built up the courage to play a bit more.
> 
> So far the Divo has given me the best vape, with a 0.4 ni80 build. The cyclone was a bit better and the nuppin not so good, but I need to revisit them as I built high in them because I'm a wuss (0.7 and 0.9 respectively).
> 
> Another thing I need to ask is if I am wicking wrong...
> 
> View attachment 83960
> 
> 
> I find that only straight after a squonk is the flavour REALLY good, but then not so much obviously because the tiny wick is dry. Is that just a nature of these small attys?


@Stosta , my Nuppin is collecting dust, as well as my Cyclones, I tend to oversquonk. The Nuppin is a bugger to build, but once you find the sweet spot it is a great vape, overall as said many times the OL16 and a Reo works very well, options galore and a flavour beast. Enjoy your Reo my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

Smaller diameter coils mean less wick so it will hold less juice. One squonk gets me one long draw or couple short ones but I think that's because of coil size. 

From what I've seen and tried that seems to be correct about the wick just touching the base. I think if you keep the wick long it should be cut at an angle so each fibre goes from touching the base to the coil and any "dead" strands should be trimmed. So with a totally dry wick if you squonk and the well fills you should see the whole wick juice up. Playing around and learning but I think you should try to get all the wick to get as much area of absorption in the optimal juice feed area so even a small squonk would get juice to the wick. If any part of the wick stays white when you squonk it's not going to the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Wow! Thanks for the replys guys!
> 
> I was using the Divo last night and after the reassurance from @Christos I once again built up the courage to play a bit more.
> 
> So far the Divo has given me the best vape, with a 0.4 ni80 build. The cyclone was a bit better and the nuppin not so good, but I need to revisit them as I built high in them because I'm a wuss (0.7 and 0.9 respectively).
> 
> Another thing I need to ask is if I am wicking wrong...
> 
> View attachment 83960
> 
> 
> I find that only straight after a squonk is the flavour REALLY good, but then not so much obviously because the tiny wick is dry. Is that just a nature of these small attys?



@Stosta , I agree with @Riaz 
Wick ends should just be touching the deck, not snaked around on the deck
Also make sure the wick is quite clear of the squonk hole where the juice comes up

I dont know the Divo but assume the principle is similar to the RM2. 

Also, the lower you go in ohms the more vigorous the vaporisation, so you will get less puffs per squonk. 

I find for MTL my sweet spot is a 0.45 to 0.5 ohm paracoil, implying each coil is actually 0.9 to 1 ohm. I use a thinner ID (1.6mm) for crispness but thats just me. I then use higher mg juice 12-18mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Thanks @Riaz @Silver @M5000 and @Petrus !

I will trim my wicks down to size and maybe try build a little higher, and perhaps try paracoils, I've seen they tend to be quite popular on REOs. 

I'm really enjoying it, there's something to be said about the sinplicity of the whole thing, which seems silly to say as I'm actually out of my comfort zone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Way too much wick on the Divo @Stosta! Less is more in the Divo as far as wick goes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Way too much wick on the Divo @Stosta! Less is more in the Divo as far as wick goes...


My logic went the other way for some reason  New shorter wick coming up! I'm using rayon, should I go with jap cotton instead?


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> My logic went the other way for some reason  New shorter wick coming up! I'm using rayon, should I go with jap cotton instead?



Depends on the juice @Stosta

In my opinion, if its a fruity menthol go with Rayon
If its a tobacco go with Jap Cotton

Just remember to make Rayon a bit tighter in there because it shrinks a bit when wet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Depends on the juice @Stosta
> 
> In my opinion, if its a fruity menthol go with Rayon
> If its a tobacco go with Jap Cotton
> 
> Just remember to make Rayon a bit tighter in there because it shrinks a bit when wet


XXX, so I will stay with the Rayon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> My logic went the other way for some reason  New shorter wick coming up! I'm using rayon, should I go with jap cotton instead?



I love Rayon in the Divo...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

Petrus said:


> I also run OL16's on both my Mini's? What build are you using?



I've got a very simple 2,5mm ID 316L SS coil that measures in at around 0.7ohms. 
My thinking is that it's a mini, so keep the vape nice and chilled.
Love vaping it in the car. Smaller clouds and great flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

Pics, so you know it happened...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Stosta I don't know if your cyclone is the 2013 or 2014 deck.
The 2013 is rounded at the Base by the posts and the 2014 is flat.

I find the 2013 deck produces more flavour the higher the coil is I.E. in line with the posts.
I find the 2014 deck produces more flavour when the coil is al low as possible almost touching the deck.

I do 2.5mm ID coils in the cyclone and all the 16mm atty's.

Hopefully you also have an AFC cap for the cyclone otherwise the 2.5mm ID might get too hot as the standard caps hole is very small.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> I'm a button masher and I've swapped out the leaf with the heavy duty contact.
> Works a lot better.
> Originally it was too hard for me but after a few days of button mashing it softened beautifully.



An easy fix to mashing if you use a cap on the fire button is to put an o-ring on the fire button under the cap. The cap bottoms out on the o-ring to help prevent mashing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Rewicked and the flavour is muchos better! The draw is smoother as well. Winner!!!

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Hello fellow Reo owners. I might have missed this in the threads, and this might seem like a stupid question. But where do i apply the electric contact grease? If thats what this greasy stuff is called? Please help.


----------



## Petrus

antonherbst said:


> Hello fellow Reo owners. I might have missed this in the threads, and this might seem like a stupid question. But where do i apply the electric contact grease? If thats what this greasy stuff is called? Please help.


Hi. On the positive pin that makes contact with the battery. You can use a very small amount.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Hello fellow Reo owners. I might have missed this in the threads, and this might seem like a stupid question. But where do i apply the electric contact grease? If thats what this greasy stuff is called? Please help.


Take the battery out and press the button. You will see a little leaf with a circular bend on the end that makes contact to the battery. Apply some dielectric grease on the tip but not a lot!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

To @Christos and @Petrus Thanks for this i figured as much and just wanted to make sure. Love my REO

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

